# Manchester Care Girls : Part 17



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I'm first!!!  

Yvonne what an awful time you are all having   Make sure you are getting plenty of rest we don't want that BP getting any higher   Arent those B. hicks a real killer, I was in and out with 1st conviced I was in labour   How long have you got now? Can't be too long if his heads engaged!!!

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Aren't they just, can't believe they actually woke me up!!  Well I'm still meant to have 5 weeks left.........    I've felt all along though that he's going to come early for some strange reason.  It's very weird (and uncomfortable!) now I can make out actual body parts when I feel my tum and see them moving around - I think he only actually sleeps for a few minutes every hour    He seems to be fighting to escape    I'm glad you say you went to hospital though, I was on the verge earlier on but stopped myself being neurotic, glad to see I'm not the only one who found them painful  

Hope you've got your feet up as well now anyway missus and being waited on


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

HI Girls

Yvonne   sounds like your having a really rotten time   funny picturing smufy trying to escape   hope your ok x x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Yvonne - I really can't believe how fast it has come round!!   How exciting it's nearly time!!!

Sarah - how are you?  Hope you not doing too much? I really admire you for your positive attitude xx

Love to everyone else, Any news? xxxxxx

I have tested again this morning and the line was there straight away and stronger, I am still not getting too excited though as AF is due today so I am driving myself mad on knicker watch   And my OTD isn't until Friday. I don't know why its been such a long wait for OTD this time I have had to wait 16days from ET seems like a lifetime. I have thought if I get through today and test again tomorrow I might ring them and tell them what do you girls think?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely phone them!  I phoned them early and the nurse (think it was one of the Alison's) was just laughing at me down the phone so I think they're used to it    I'm soooo pleased for you  

George, before too long you'll know exactly what I mean!    

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds like a massive congrats coming your way LL


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Morning to everyone! 

LL... Aah!... im routing for ya!! 

Yvonne... hope your well!! 

Love to Pinklady, Samper,Chablis and everyone else!!

Well I saw my consultant yesterday... Lap and tube removal booked for April 1st... DRREADING IT!!  
He said ive to be prepared for him possibly having to cut my tum open if cant get to tube keyhole way due to poss scar tissue from previous operation... and that if this happens il be in 4/5days and recovery will be 8 wks...  ... 
I must be mad....  in fact I must be copmpletely crazy   

Oh well least ive only got 3wks to wait.. and completly stress out!!..!!...

Sammee x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Oh Sammeee, I Will be keeping my fingers crossed that your surgeon can do key hole, I am sure he will do everything he can to avoid cutting you open   On a positive note at least you are getting much closer to being ready for you tx  

Well, ladies I now must have used Boots' full supply of tests   Even a digital one that said pregnant 1-2 weeks from conception. So I phoned the clinic this morning and I explained to the nurse that I was a naughty early serial tester and she laughed and said congratulations!! She told me to stop testing now and do one more on Friday 13th my OTD and phone back and book the scan then   I am all I a tis-was now cant believe it!!!


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Afternoon Girls,

LL - OMG, I am so so pleased for you - thank god we have had some good news!!!  

Sarah - how you doing hun  

Yvonne - not long now!  Hope you're resting as much as you can. 

Sammeee - I hope everything goes okay on 1st April.   

I have spoken to MFS today and my follow up letter will be sent out in the next few days.  I am also having a procedure carried out called lipiodol tubal flushing which my PCT offers women who have unexplained infertility.  They seem to have a very good success rate with the tubal flushing so hopefully this will work its magic. 

Love to all, 

Dawn x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

LL - that sounds like brilliant news....   Let us know when it's all official and we'll get the BFP's posted for you! 
Yvonne - you have been having such a nightmare time, I hope that things now start to settle a bit as your time is nearly here. 
Dawn - interesting test... what is it to do? We are totally unexplained too... well age now but not at the time we started.
Hope everyone else is keeping spirits up.
Now my little ones are either starting to snuggle  as now 6 days or have faded... lets hope the former. Feeling OK but tired. Not sleeping. Seem to wake at 3 and then that's it! I blame all the drugs as I usually have 9 hours a night with no problem.  Going to accupuncture tomorow night so that may help a bit and DH is away for the rest of the week. Written a poor feedback to Care and sent it in. I wanted to do it before I had any result so that they can see it's ot " sour grapes" just a disappointed customer this time.  It made me feel better!
Love Bright Eyes.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats LL     

Dawn OMG, I have never heard of such a thing- but just done some reading... Is it not the same fluid that they use for HSGs? Have you had an HSG? would love to know how it differs


Mr Patel, told me that whilst my tubes were clear, he thought my problem was that the environment in them probably wasn't condusive to creating an embryo- if there is something like this that could help it would be amazing   

I know I've changed my mind in the past but I have now absolutely decided against any further treatments so very interested to hear more about this procedure- so I'll be doing some more Dr Googling  

Yvonne I was convinced Tilly was going to be early, but went into labour exactly 38 weeks after she was fertilised   so the full 40 weeks   Just try and forget about your Dad and you and Ady enjoy your last few weeks together. Your life is about to change beyond all recognition  

hi everyone else

x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sam / Bright Eyes - I have had an HSG and my tubes were patent -  however with the lipiodol tubal flushing, its the same procedure as an HSG, but its a different substance that they use to flush the tubes.  Lipiodol is a sticky solution of iodine in poppy seed oil.  Andrew Watson who is the consultant I will be under, has carried out a number of small studies, and about a third of women who have this procedure carried out are pregnant within 3 months of the treatment.  My sister is one of them!!!  She was also "diagnosed" with unexplained infertility and had this procedure done in August time last year and she is now 12 weeks pregnant!!! 

Lets hope it works its magic for me too!

Dawn


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

LL -           I am soooooo happy for you my darlin. Hang in there until friday now xxx

Dawn - Hiya hun, yeah I'm fine. Still no bl**dy sign of my AF though  . Which PCT are you under and where are you having this treatment?

Yvonne - OMG babes, you are having an horrendous time. Please take care of yourself and I know it's awful but you need to be totally selfish, you and smurfy come first. 

Samper - Hiya hun, I am back at the gym like you. I work for Bupa aswell so I emailed to see if I could get onto team Bupa for the Manchester run today to give myself a goal...other than getting pregnant!!

Bright Eyes - i so want you to be joining LL with a BFP. When is your OTD? Hope you are taking it easy xxx

Sammeee - They have to give you the worst case scenario. I've had a sh*t load of surgeries and when I had my ectopic surgeries they managed it with keyhole so I am sure you'll be fine. Don't worry matey, it's not so bad!!

I am starting to look into treatment abroad. I am thinking about the Jinemed in Turkey as it would cost me less tha a cycle here and I get a holiday into the bargain...just got to convince the other half now!!

Night night girls

S xxxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, not sure if anyone remembers me - I have been reading your posts and catching up on your news.

Well I thought I would let you all know where I am up to, last night I got 3 BFP's !!! but before I get too excited they were done on old tests I have had for ages, but they were differnt makes so fingers crossed they are reliable, I even got my sister to pee on one and hers did come up neg.  I will go and get one of those digital ones that even tell you the how far gone x

After 4 years of trying and I so scared to get excited, the only thing I can think of the change is my DH gave up smoking on 01.01.09, so this must be it.

Do you think the tests could be wrong ? I am 8 days late, feel sicky and got a banging headache today x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

Charna ~ course I remember you, you are one of the oldies with me and Sam and Flower and Kerry and iccle, how's my little Island doing?
sounds like a congratulations to me   , get yourself a couple of newer tests and get a doctors appointment booked, looks like we have the new batch of pregnant ones on the thread again  

LL ~ congratulations to you too    roll on Friday when they will give you your scan date

Hi everyone else
will be back later, just off to antinatal clinic, got some tummy aches/pains and a little bleeding (old blood) so came home from work and they said come up at 4pm so Mick is coming out of work early to take me, they said not to worry too much and i know they are right cos the aches are probably my endometriosis/scar tissue being stretched which could have dislodged some old blood/tissue but i'm not taking any chances.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Bugger just lost my post  

Charna - Sounds like you've got your BFP, congratulations!! Have you done a digital one yet?

Em - Hope it goes well at the midwife, as you say its old blood so more than likely nothing to get stressed about. Let us know later xx

Sarah - I have looked at the Jinemed it has good success rates and you also get the bonus of a holiday, its definitely worth having a closer look at xx

Bright eyes - how are you coping? xx

Sam, Yvonne, Sammeee, George, dawn & everyone else xxxx

I was up at 4 with tummy ache convinced it was something sinister. I got up to wee and did my usual boob poke and they had completely stopped hurting. I stayed awake stressing for the rest of the night and had a couple of 'dos' on the toilet (sorry tmi   )
Later this morning my sore boobs have returned so I am feeling a little more settled I am going to drive my self around the twist at this rate


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Charna, of course I remember you. How amazing that both you and Em, have got natural BFPs    Congratulations . You'd better stay in touch now and keep us posted....


Em, I'm sure everything is OK, it's so easy to panic though   I was like that  until I got to the 21 week mark and then started to relax a bit  

LL  see above   just try and relax  

Dawnf I'm definitely going to speak to my doctor about this tubal flushing, I'd even be happy ti pay for it myself. Sounds well worth a go

Hi everyone else

x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning everyone !

So nice to be back x  

Em - Congrats to you - so happy for you both, get yourself over to Island soon x

Littlelamb - I know how you feel, I thought I was going mad x not long to go now, got my fingers crossed for you.

Samper - Hi to you x

Well, I did a digital one last night and got my BFP, in fact did 2 ! last nights came up with conception 2/3 weeks and this mornings was really quick and said 3+ weeks.  so very happy EDD is 6.11.09 x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sarah - glad to hear you are okay.  I'm having the treatment at Tameside General Hospital, which is my local hospital and the consultant that carries the procedure out is called Andrew Watson.

LL -   - congratulations to you!!!  Roll on Friday!

Charna -   congratulations to you too, what fantastic news.

Em - I hope you are feeling better and that the antinatal appointment went okay.

Finally got my follow up appointment today from MFS and my appointment is on 20th March - I don't really know what they will say though!

Hi to everyone, 

Dawn xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

I did the clinics test this morning (OTD) and got a BFP, however I started spotting yesterday afternoon so they have just told me to rest. I thought they might do some bloods but they didn't mention it. Sorry for lack of personals I will come back later xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL try not to worry, some spotting can be quite common. Try to relax and if it gets any worse INSIST on bloods.

Take care       

Sam

PS. George thanks for the PM, I definitely thinks it's worth giving it a go. But I want to know if when I had my HSG they used the oil based contrast fluid or teh water based... If it was the oil based it may just be a waste of time me having the tubal flush as that HSG should have had a similar effect but it didn't help me at all...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

LL - Hope you are ok sweetie. Spotting is really common early on so try not to upset yourself too much.

Samper - How's it going at the gym chick? I have taken a leaf out of your book and been three times this week, so getting back into it now. I have signed myself up for The Bupa Manchester Run ( if I am lucky enough to get one of our staff places) so I set myself a distance goal today and did a 5K run. It took me 40 minutes but I managed to run it all (well I say run, more of a jog really  ). 
How are things with your mum?

Charna - Congratulations

Yvonne - Hello buddy how are things with you? How's your dad?

Bright Eyes - If you are popping on I am willing this to be your turn my little cycle buddy    

George - Think I'll probs be cycling with you in May. I am hoping that the Cyclo Progynova brings my hormone levels down enough for us to go again. Quite worried about my FSH as it hasn't been tested in about 10 months, so I hope I'm not in for a shock.

Have a lovely weekend girlies
Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Sarah a friends is doing Race for Life at Totton on 5th June, so think I'll probably do it too. Just the 5k but better than nothing. The Gym's going well though- I am substantially fitter.

My Mum is still in hospital, they may operate on Monday but not sure yet. I think she has been in hospital 4 weeks now!! Who would believe that you could be in hospital for 4 weeks after breaking your leg! And she's still going to be in there for another few...

LL, hope all is well  

Yvonne, hope all is quiet with you.

Bright eyes, how long to go?      

hi everyone else.

Tilly's causing havoc in her baby walker so better go and sort her out  

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sammee, fingers crossed they can do the surgery by keyhole  

Dawn, good luck for the tube flushing, really hope it works its magic for you  

Bright Eyes, good on you for letting Care know what you think, I'm still shocked with everything that's gone on for you.  Sounds like they need to communicate with each other more now they've got all these additional consultants.  How's the 2WW going?  Are you completely insane yet?  Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you hun   

Sam, I thought you said a few weeks ago you were saving for another round of tx?  Or have I just completely lost the plot?    Your poor mum, I bet she's going nuts stuck in the hospital.  Really hope they can operate on Monday and her recovery is quick.  How's your dad coping packing the house up and organising the move on his own?

Em, hope the bleeding was as suspected and from your old scar tissue  

Sarah, I've read good things aboit Jinemed.  Have you had any more luck convincing the other half?

Charna, many congrats on your natural BFP  

LL, how you doing hun?  Really hope that spotting has stopped and things are all okay for you sweetie    

Well, not much news from me.  The funeral was Tuesday and it was such a long day.  It was also a bit of a mess.... Not one single member of her family followed the hearse (how disgraceful is that - a hearse full of flowers saying mum, daughter etc. and no-one to follow it!), it went straight from the funeral parlour.  Luckily we found out where she'd been taken and it's only round the corner from me so we had 4 cars from our family follow the hearse to the crem.  You should have seen the faces when we all pulled up behind the hearse at the crem.....

Ended up with a non-denominational service carried out by a catholic priest from Malawi because Roxy's mum and brother made some cock up booking the local church where one of her daughters lives in Stoke.  None of our family went to the burial afterwards as it wasn't what she wanted but we were told by some work colleagues of hers (one of whom is muslim) that it turned to be a weird one - the catholic priest presided over the burial but then all the muslim family members started filling in the grave.  

We had our own wake at my dad and Roxy's local pub which was lovely, all her friends came and a lot of her family who'd been banned from the funeral for daring to disagree with their plans and trying to insist Roxy got the funeral she wanted came to our wake as well and not her family one in Stoke.  Also found out that several family members (who are very strict muslims), including her 2 sisters, flew in from Malawi, Zimbabwe and Cyprus the week between her passing away and the funeral and they flew straight back home again within a couple of days as they refused to attend the funeral as it wasn't what she had wanted and although they have their own beliefs, they also believe in respecting the final wishes of the dead.  My dad has since had loads of phone calls and letters and poems from relatives all over the world giving him their support which has meant a lot to him.  The relatives in Malawi who also fund Roxy's mum to stay over here and keep her in cash and flights wherever she wants to go to have withdrawn their financial support from her as well (I suspect she's here illegally anyway as she moves around every couple of months to someone elses house).

It was a very long day (10:30am to about 6pm when I finally got home), I felt okay though - until the day after when I really paid for it, felt rough all day and needed a 4-hour sleep in the afternoon!

Smurfy is doing well, head all engaged and my bump has really dropped - my boobs no longer rest on it    Feeling very uncomfortable now with only 4 weeks to go and not sleeping for more than a couple of hours at a time before I need to go to the loo, take more gaviscon or get up and stretch so I don't seize up.  Plus he doesn't seem to have the hang of this not moving around so much in the run up to his arrival that the midwives and other people keep telling me happens - he's still behaving like a little thug to my insides   

We're away next weekend at the Belfry Hotel which I'm really looking forward to, our last weekend away on our own for a while!  Ady's off this week so going to get all the last bits and pieces sorted out and wash all his clothes and put them away ready and stuff like that then we're done and hopefully I can chill out the last couple of weeks!

Hi to anyone I've missed xx

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies. 

Still here lurking in the back ground.  You where all right end of March is soon coming around and we'll  be starting our ICSI.  Have now managed to loose 1.5stone during my 3mth wait to start   Got my drugs delivered the other week, so just sat here now waiting for AF to show up, most months we keep our fingers crossed for now show and now we are desperate for her to visit.

Congrats to everyone who has had a BFP recently, and fingers crossed to everyone else who is undergoing treatment at the mo.

Pippa xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, the last 4 weeks are the worst- just from an anticipation point of view   I couldn't wait   Enjoy them though it won't be long 

I did say I was going to save for another cycle, but I have now totally ruled out any further treatments. One of the other 'mums' announced that she is pregnant again and I was happy for her.... I realised if I started that whole TTC nightmare again I would just re-ignite all those bad feelings again, of jealousy and failure every month and I can't go there again. It's not fair on Tilly.

So I'll ask about this tubal flushing and see what happens, but if Tilly's our only child then so be it. Che sera sera...


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning,

Sam - Can't believe your mum has been in for 4 weeks   She must be feeling fed up. The tubal flushing could be the answer, I hope so xx

Yvonne - Sounds like Roxy get a good send off at the wake, still can't get over the family members pushing for a burial against her wishes, you and your dad did her proud though. 4 weeks to go    how exciting   Hope you have a lovely weekend next week xx

Sarah - Good for you getting down to the gym 3 times a week!! You and Sam put us all to shame, hope you get a place on the Bupa Manchester run xx

George - Hows things xx

Bright Eyes - Thinking of you on your wait   

Pips - Hello again hope AF arrives soon xx

Dawn, Charna, Em & Sammee xxxxx

I think that my spotting might have stopped, not had any so far today   Yesterday was awful, I had really bad backache and cramps in my tummy   I am trying to stay positive though now otherwise I will go mad!! Also yesterday I got the strongest line I have had yet on a test so I am hope that too is a good sign


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, nice to know I've not completely lost the plot and imagining what people are saying    Can completely understand where you're coming from and you never know, once you've spoken to your GP about the tubal flushing, if it's for you, it might just do the trick!

LL, glad the spotting has stopped, like Sam said the other day, it's so common (doesn't stop you worrying though!)  It could have been implantation or coming from your cervix or even from where the needles pierce through the vaginal walls at e/c, you just don't know.  Plus don't forget early pg symptoms such as backache and cramps can mimic AF symptoms.  The Utrogestan (or Cyclogest if you're on that instead) doesn't help - I remember a conversation with one of the midwives about the sickness and my SPD early on in my pg and she was saying that your progesterone levels rise naturally to support the pg anyway plus then you're getting a double whammy with the progesterone meds hence why IVF ladies or those on progesterone support for repeated m/c can feel so poorly/rough the first few weeks because of the side effects of all that progesterone.  You make sure you take it easy  

Morning everyone else.  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi gang!
Just thought that I'd let you all know that I am still in the land of the living and have not gone round the 2ww bend yet! I have kept busy as have been able to work from home.. hence keep up with emails/ things I need to give decisions on/ getting reports written up .. without the stress of the Office. Saying that have to go in today and tomorrow AM and Friday. Also the husband of one of my team died last week and the funderal is on Thursday afternoon. I have not used all the leave I saved so I am planning to take it after " d-day" so that I can do something knowing what's what! feeling Ok.. the usual sore boobs, constipation and twingy tummy... but I have had those with every negative tx so I am not reading anything into it.  Offical test date next Monday bit for the first time ever I have decided to test  early on Saturday. Doing this for a number of reasons really. 1. Want to know so that if BFN I can get on with a normal weekend and start to deal with it. Had the last 2 weekends taking it easy and doing my head in now!! 2. It's mothers day on Sunday and I always find it one of the hardest days of the year ( for the obvious but also my Nan died on a mothers day).. and I don't want to spend it wondering. 3. DH is away on Monday and so I'd rather find out when he is hear.. I can then go to work on Monday and start to pick up the pieces if not all gone to plan.
LittleLamb - take it easy and hope everything plain sailing from here.
Charma - congrats too.
Yvonne - you had had such  a nightmare this last few weeks. You must be emotionally pooped. Try to slow down now and look forward to the new arrival.
Sam - your poor Mum. Hope she gets on the mend soon.. such bad luck for her.
Pippa - good luck.

Anyway better go. Got to get that pessary sorted before I can go off to work for 10!
Lots of Love
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Yvonne - Now that it's all done and dusted you need to take things really easy now  

Sam - Goodness, 4 weeks in the hospital!! bet she's climbing the walls. 

LL - Glad that the spotting has stopped. One of the nurses told me that AF symptoms are exactly the same as early pregnancy symptoms as the uterus is softening to accept the pregnancy. Don't worry hun. When is your first scan booked for?

Bright Eyes - I have been thinking about you sweetie. Glad to hear that you have gone completely crazy bonkers yet  

Pips - Well done on that weight loss matey. Come on AF show your face!!!

Well Paul has had a weekend of sticking his head in the sand, so no further on with regards to Plan B yet!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Bright eyes - nice to see you are doing okish and not gone totally mad yet   Not long to go   

Sarah - Are you still considering giving Jinemed? 

Hi everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Well sorry but I'm about to do a me post  

Well I phoned the clinic this morning as I am starting to go completly out of my mind with worry over the bleeding (it came back yesterday afternoon) and had lots of stabbing pains and back ache. They asked me to go in for a scan but they couldnt see anything and said its too early (I'm 5 weeks today) I was hoping they'd at least see a sac   The sonographer just said that my womb lining was very thick. They did a hcg and they phoned about an hour later to say that its 379 and thats good for this stage and have asked me to go back on Friday for another test. 

I still feel just as worried really I am now stressing why didnt they see anything when I have since read many people at least seeing a sac at this stage. Also although the levels  are within the normal range they are at the lower end and I tested positive really early so thats worrying too. I just hope and pray that its not another ectopic   

Sorry to go on, but it feels better to get it off my chest


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, please try not to worry too much sweetie, I know it's easier said than done.  Although sometimes you can see a sac at 5 weeks, many EPU's witihn hospitals WILL NOT do a scan before 6 weeks (and some even 7 weeks) because you can't always see anything.  Your HCG levels could be at the lower end if you've got a late implanter which could also explain the bleeding and the cramps.  Try to stay positive, I am keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne   honey it sounds like you've been put to the test these past few weeks, time to put your feet up while you can!

Pips - glad your underway with tx again  

Sam - must be a nice feeling to put all the tx stuff to bed, Tilly is so lovely you must still want to pinch yourselves  

LL -   Its so hard not to worry! thinkg of you and sending loads of  

Bright eyes - i did the same and tested early at the weekend so i could adjust either way       hope you will doing a merry dance all weekend!

Sarah   keep on at DH! they come round (if they know whats good for them)

No news from me - apart from i got FF to make a new counties board for Greater Manchester - anyone want to come with me and make a new group?? ps i wont leave you guys though!

George x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LL - Oh honey, I know only too well how you're feeling. It's the not knowing. I really think it was irresponsible of them to have scanned you so early as it does more harm than good. You have now gone into meltdown because they couldn't see anything and in another week's time it will all be so much clearer on a scan. By all means they should have done your bloods. Easier said than done matey, but you need to try not to stress as that wont help and I am worried about you making yourself ill with it. Try to think positive and stay focused. I am   that it's not ectopic.  

George - don't you bu**er off, I need you as my cycle buddy xx

Bright Eyes - I defo think you're right to test early. At least then you've got time to get your head round the result either way. Hopefully it'll be a weekend of celebrations xxxx

Got our follow up on Thursday afternoon so i'll let you know how that goes.

Hello everybody else

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd pop on to see how you are all doing....

LL - I am keeping everything crossed for you hun and I'm sending you lots of   for Friday.

Sarah - Let me know how you get on at your follow up - we have ours on Friday.  

Yvonne - I hope you're okay and chilling out as much as you can.

Bright Eyes - I'll be   for a BFP on Saturday for you!

Hi to George, Pippa, Sam, Em and Sammeee xxx

Dawn xxx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls 

I am considering hacing my forth and final icsi at care manchester, how have you found it.  I would much appreciate as much feed back as possible.

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

DDD - they are great are care and I would recomend them, where have you been previously? 

Sarah - good luck for your appointment tomorrow  

Hi everyone else   George x x x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Pinklady 

I have been to liverpool previously, no joy...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Dolly Day Dream and welcome to our thread  . I have got to say that I have nothing but good things to say about CARE, they've always been brilliant with me. Unfortunately I'm still trying to achieve my goal and I am facing my third full cycle which i think we will be ahving at CARE again (also considering Jinemed in Turkey but that's purely a cost thing coupled with the idea of having a holiday into the bargain)

George - Thanks sweetheart. i'll let you know what the lovely Dr L says xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sarah - how did your appoinment go? hope you got something positive out of it


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just popped on to say a quick hi as we're off shortly to the Belfry for the weekend.

DDD, like others, I can't recommend Care highly enough, I was very well looked after.

LL, thinking of you and hope those HCG levels are rising  

Bright Eyes, you must be near OTD now?  Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you   

Hi to everyone else.  Back on Sunday so will catch up then.

Yvonne xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Well I have had my follow up consultation this afternoon.  I feel a little better after chatting through things with our consultant, as I haven't been too great over the past few weeks - very emotional, down in the dumps and basically can't be ar**d with anything and anyone!  

We have decided to go ahead with FET in June/July time and we are having a natural FET which I am glad about as those drugs do strange things to you!     We are going to thaw 2 out of our 3 snowbabies and see how we go.  Need to sort myself out emotionally first before I start the next rollercoaster ride.

Sarah - how did your follow up go - any idea when you'll be starting your next tx?

LL - how are you hun and how did it go today?  

Yvonne - enjoy your weekend at the Belfry.

Bright Eyes - how you doing, going   yet  Are you still testing tomorrow  Sending you   

Sam - any joy on getting a referral for the tubal flushing  I have had it done now and Andrew Watson said that the lipiodol solution creates a "sticky" environment in your uterus to "hopefully" enable the embies to attach!  We'll see what happens.

Hi to everyone and hope you all have a lovely weekend in the sunshine. 

Dawn xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Sarah - how did it go yesterday?

Dawn - sounds like a good idea giving yourself more time before your next tx, it's so hard emotionally and physically. You need to be strong and ready for your snowbabies  

Yvonne - Are you all ready for the big day yet? Have you got a bag packed?  Have a lovely weekend  

Sam - Hows you mum? Has she had her operation yet? x

George - Where can we find the new board? x

Dollydaydream - I have found Care fantastic, and I would recommend them  

Love to everyone else xxxx

Well I had my hcg done today and it has doubled and doubled again (plus a bit more) since Monday so I am really pleased   I had convinced myself there was something wrong. I go back next Friday for my scan and hopefully all will be well   

Have a good weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news LL, really pleased for you  

Bright Eyes sending lots of         your way.

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well we saw Dr L and he was really open and honest with us, which I always really appreciate (even if the reality of our situation isn't brilliant). He said that he'd be happy to give me another cycle but that we should be aware that there will come a point (quite soon) where we will cycle and get no eggs at all given my last response. He said that while he thought that DE's is definitely the surest way of me having a baby, he understood the need for me to exhaust IVF using my own eggs. We have decided that we're going to give it one more go at Care as soon as we are able, so it's now a case of bringing the big guns out to try and get my FSH down enough for me to cycle again. I have started acupuncture again and a friend off the PR thread has introduced me to a lovely lady who specialises in fertility. I am also going for a colonic   today at Saks at the David Lloyd gym in Trafford. 

Been feeling really down on myself aswell since our BFN so I have been going to the gym loads and that's helping and I have had all my hair cut off today and dyed bright red...I look like Jonathan Ross's Mrs  
Got a bright red funky short bob now.

Bright Eyes - Where are you hun?   

LL - I am over the moon for you sweetheart, you deserve this xxxx

Yvonne - Enjoy the Belfry sweetie xx

Samper - Hiya chicky. Hope your mum is improving. Any progress?

George - Hiya baes the appointment was as I expected to be honest, scared me a bit as it's always a proper reality check.Glad to see you haven't left us. Stay here with us. It doesn't matter where you are having treatment we are here to help each other.

Dawn - I will be tx'ing as soon as my worn out, ancient ovaries will allow me to. Hopefully next month (but realistically I think i will have to take the Cyclo progynova for a few months yet to get my FSH down). Sounds like a plan with you chick. You have to be mentally ready  

Hello everybody else

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry forgot to say Dawn, that saw my GP on Thursday she has referred me back to the gynae at Macclesfield hospital but she had never heard of tubal flushing so it'll be interesting to see what Vincent Hall says. My appointment is on 16th April. I'll aim to take some studies to show them


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - Hope you having a nice weekend in Belfry (where is that?)

Dawn - glad you got a FET to look forwards to   we might get to be cycle buddies too x x 

LL - Oh im so please for you   and i'm sending you loads of   to keep your little bean growing x x x  The new board is in the counties bit of the index. 

I was going to ask everyone what they thought about moving us to it?? We are under the IVF thread now but we all do different tx's.  I dont mind either way, i just thought new people might find us easier if we were under Greater Manchester?? 

Sarah -   glad you got good honset advice at your appointment with Dr L.  The new hair cut sounds fantstic! i tried dying mine red the other night, but its naturally too dark so didn't really work   Please let me know how the colonic goes - i've heard really good things about them and am very interested (not in a wierd way)

Sam - glad you've got an appointment sorted - even though you might have to educate them   it will be very interesting to hear their thoughts on it.

Hi to everyone else   hope your all enjoying the weekend!

PS i posted a question on the St. Mary's thread about the m/c consultant i'm going to see in April and only got one reply   i really felt like i've been ignored, should i post it again 

George x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

Hope you're all doing something nice today.

Samper - That's fab news on the appointment. I will be really interested to hear how you get on.

Well my colonic was brilliant. Once I got over the initial mortification of having someone shove a tubey thing up my arris it was fine. It doesn’t hurt at all, it just is a strange sensation. The lady who was doing it said that I would maybe not get a lot out on my first go….Oh boy was she surprised. Apparantely I have very strong colon muscles and the session was a massive success. I felt tons better straight away. I am going to go back again soon and have another session.

Bright Eyes - If you are bobbing on I hope you are ok sweetie xxx

Morning George. I was strangely really interested in my colonic. You end up wanting to see what's coming out of the tube (Ewwww!!!). I would highly recommend it!!
I am happy for our thread to be moved if it's easier for others to find it. Defo post your question again. Which consultant is it hun? I've only ever seen Dr Edi-Osagie at St Mary's 

Hello to everybody else

Sarah xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi all.
Sorry for any lack of personals but just wanted to pop on and say that it is another  for us. Tested yesterday with a digital so sure of the accuracy although offical clinic test am. I am not so surprised this time as with all the issues I had around monotiring and response I was sort of expecting it.. it is still a kick in the teeth though.  I am so frustrated as we have now had a total of 12 grade 1 put back over the last few years and not even a close BFP. They have thrown everything for impantation, I've done accupunture and followed the rule books. I can only be sure now that although grade one on the outside, eggs must be pooped on the inside or incompatible with DH for ongoing growth. I have 4 in the freezer and that will be our last try with this whole process  so I am so worried about even thinking about using them as it is the end of the line. I think that we are gong to take the summer off , get fit, get on the alt medicines and give old fashioned loving a try for a few months! We have hols in June and first week of Aug.. so once we have had them we'll think about the FET for Sept time. It's not as if age has any bearing on this so I need to be ready for it. It will also give me a few months to try to convince DH to look into DE.. as that would be the only option and he has been dead against it up till now. I would not want to go abroad  and  as DH refuses to give another sample ( he just can't do it under pressure) so we have to use what we have in storage. ..So need to look into what there is on offer here. Will ring AM and get a follow up as I stil have all those issues re poor reponse that Mr L need to answer for me.
Drown sorrows yesterday with large bottle of wine and then Wasles lost the Rugby on the last ball.. really finished off a crap day in style!!
Will let you know how things go and back next week to catch up with you all
Bright Eyes.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Bright eyes   I am so so sorry to hear your news. You really have gone through an awful lot and I was hoping this was your time. I agree that you have a lot of questions to be answered over your tx this time   Hopefully the next few months your dh will come around to DE. You two need to concentrate on each other and spoil one another for a while as it does take it out of you both. We are all here for you xxxxx  

Sarah - Glad you feel better after your colonic, I know a couple of people have recommended it to me but I have never dared!! 

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright Eyes   oh honey i'm so sorry   glad you've got some holidays booked so you can spend some time with DH and chill x x x

Sarah - i'm really tempeted to get one done, can i ask how much did it cost?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Bright Eyes   I am so so sorry honey. I have been thinking about you all weekend. I know exactly what you mean about your embie quality I am having similar concerns as we've had 6 grade 1 embies transferred and no joy too. After my consultation on Tuesday with Dr L I was given the DE speech and I am now really seriously considering going down that route. I think your plan of action is a really good one. Give yourself some time and get yourself fit physically and mentally. Indulge yourself this weekend and lots of hugs wit DH. 

George - I went to Saks which is in the David Lloyd gym near to the Trafford Centre. The first session was £70 and subsequent sessions are £50. The lady who does the colonic's is called Karen and she was lovely.

LL - Hope you are taking it easy and being spoiled today xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

oh Bright Eyes, I'm SO sorry     It just seems so unfair and I've been checking all weekend for news from you, was really hopeful it was going to positive news for you this time.     maybe it would be worth asking to see George in Notts?


The only thing with moving to the Greater Manchester thread is that CARE attracts people from all over the region. e.g. Yvonne, Kerry and I are in Cheshire, Charna from the Isle of Man, there have been a few girls from Cumbria so I thinks it's probably best staying where we are.

Hope everyone else is Ok.

LL love the ticker


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Evening Girls

Bright Eyes - I am so so sorry for you.    There is nothing that I can say that will make it any easier for you.  Lets hope Mr L will be able to give some answers.  Sending you and DH   

Sarah - Glad you enjoyed your colonic - my sister has had a few of them and she felt so much better after having them - I have never dared!  

Sam - it'll be interesting to see what Vincent Hall says - I hope you manage to get referred to Andrew Watson, he is the only consultant that carries out this procedure in the UK.

LL - I hope you are okay hun and taking it easy!

George - I hope you are doing okay.  I would be tempted to post my questiona again to see if anybody else responds.

Well I hope you have all had a lovely weekend - work again tomorrow! 

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls 

Dawn -   gggrrrrr work comes round far too quickly   

Sam - the reason i had for moving us to Gtr. Man. was because its the location of the clinic, not the location of the clients.  Other clinics are listed by their geography, county or country, otherwise they would all just be under the IVF board.  PS how is you mum doing? 

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good evening ladies!

Bright Eyes, I am so sorry sweetie, I really hope once you've had time to digest everything you find a way forward    

LL, yay!!!!!  I had a sneaky feeling this would be the one for you  

Weeeeellllll........ I have some news of my own.  As I predicted right from early on in my pg, smurfy wasn't planning on sticking to his due date and was indeed fighting to get out    I thought I was a bit "damp" yesterday when we were out and about and had more discharge than usual (sorry if TMI   ) but just thought it was because of the walking I did yesterday in Warwick.  3:30am this morning I woke up in the hotel, got up to get some gaviscon and go to the loo and when I wiped my show had definitely arrived.  Didn't think anything of it cos I knew that could happen a couple of weeks before.  Until I got off the loo to get back to bed and as I was walking realised I was getting wetter and wetter.  Woke Ady up and we left the hotel and 5am this morning arriving home at 6:30 by which time contractions were coming on top of each other but still very short and only lasting between 30 seconds/1 minute.  Phoned the hospital with being 3 weeks early and they told me to go in because I was classed as a day before term at 36+6.  Got there about 8am and was examined fully expecting to be sent home even though I was moaning and groaning in agony, only to be told I was already 5cm dilated (and I hadn't even had paracetemol!) and got sent to the delivery suite    I was in the suite with the new pool but not allowed in it because technically he's prem   even though only by 12 hours!

At 9:50am after a 6.5 hour labour with G&A and a shot of diamorphine Luke Thomas was born weighing 5lb 12oz and we came home about 6:30pm tonight.  He's the spitting image of his daddy and he's doing really well, gave him a bath before his feed and he's now snoozing away.  I feel fine, little bit sore and achey, only a very small (but deep) tear which needed stitching but otherwise no ill effects.  Poor daddy had the most stressful drive back from Birmingham but he was fantastic, as was my midwife.  

Will put some photo's up when I get chance.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Yvonne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS        

And Welcome Luke Thomas  

Well your suspicious were right!!!! Well done on such a quick delivery what a super women!!! Must have been a shock though whilst you were away from home and starting in labour  

I am so pleased for you both, cant wait to see some piccies   I hope you had a good first night last night and manage to get some rest today as you need to recover too


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, Congratulations      . Welcome little Luke Thomas   I am so pleased for you. If you see me around Macc don't forget to stop me so I can have a cuddle  

Sounds a very similar birth story to mine, except shorter   They are great in Macc aren't they.

x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats - Yvonne, that's great news (and a great comfort ! ) x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats - Yvonne, that's great news (and a great comfort ! ) x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats - Yvonne, that's great news (and a great comfort ! ) x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH     Luke is a lovley name x x x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just realised he was born on Mothers Day, Yvonne!! Happy 1st Mother's Day! 

I had a kidney infection and migraine which slightly overshadowed mine, but otherwise well worth the wait  

My Mum having skin grafts tomorrow, but she got a bill from Macc Hospital for £5k on Saturday   Jokers! She is british, born here and with a british passport, registered with a GP over here,she has paid NI for 30 years and has kept a house here up until very recently and as her visa has expired in USA isn't even a resident over there, HOW THE HELL can they charge her?     

I can't imagine what the bill will be like from Wythenshawe !! All I can say is they won't be getting a penny.


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations Yvonne..... WowEEee.... !! XX


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG Sam the cheeky bu**ers


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Big Congratuations Yvonne... enjoy!
  
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh Yvonne that's lovely news. Congratulations to you and DH         

Luke is a really strong boy's name and just right for little smurfy. Can't wait to see the piccies. What a lovely present on mothers day xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Yvonne - sending you and DH huge congratulations     

Dawn x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

G'day gals

Hope everyone is ok

Bright Eyes - How are you doing sweetheart?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quickie to say hi everyone


Yvonne when are we going to see some pics of the latest arrival ?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Soon I promise    Just as soon as I get my head straight enough to function and get them uploaded    Will try and do it tomorrow as it's my turn for a lie-in in the morning so my brain will be mildly functioning instead of non-existant  

We had a little stroll out this afternoon in the sunshine - not for too long though, was ready for collapsing when we got home


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Only a quickie to let you know that I am in the land of the living! Got the AF from Hell but that's what you get with a BFN I guess. not rung yet for a follow up but will do this week, just been feeling a bit numb with it all. 

Great news Yvonne and glad that you are now home with Luke. So pleased for you. 
Samper- hope you Mum is on the mend and what a nightmare with those charges! 
Swinny - how are you doing?  

Anyway better dash as will be late for a meeting. I work for Cheshire and we split West and East next week. It is a nightmare getting everything sorted as they have left it all till the last minute.  I have to reapply for my job shortly too! More people than jobs looks like too! 
" Speak " soon
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, were you in Nero's this morning? There was a couple in with a new born in a silver cross buggy. She had a blonde bob.... I remember the first few days (only just) everything is a fuzz, isn't it  

I was going to go over and ask 'are you Yvonne?' but realise I would have looked a total   if it wasn't you  

Bright Eyes,    do you work for Cheshire County Council?


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies.. I haven't been on for a while so thought I would see what was going on.

First of all, Yvonne, HUGE congratulations to you. HOpe all going well   

As for me, I am back on the roller coaster. I have been doing my 1st FET and had ET yesterday. Sadly only 1 of my 4 frosties survived but I have to keep telling myself it only takes one! I am struggling to stay positive and keep wondering if my little embie is still there but I really am trying to be stronger and think that its a strong little bugger and WILL stick! DH went back to the US yesterday too so I am on my own for the 2ww.

Hope you are all OK. I am quite emotional and teary today as the whole thing has just goton top of me a bit. I burst into tears in the ET yesterday when Mr L said there was only one, but there could have been none so I should be glad really. He was really nice, as were all the nurses, although I am not sure about this new 'Walk In Walk Out ET' that they do now.... 

xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies

Chablisgal - I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun and sending you lots of   .  Try and keep positive and chill out as much as you can.  When is OTD?  I am looking at having FET in June/July time, did you have a natural FET?

Bright Eyes - I know when I got my BFN, I had AF from hell too.  Have you made your follow up appointment yet?

Yvonne - how you doing hun?  Hope Luke is okay.  

Sarah - how you doing hun?

Hi to everyone.

Dawn x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

dawnf said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Chablisgal - I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun and sending you lots of  . Try and keep positive and chill out as much as you can. When is OTD? I am looking at having FET in June/July time, did you have a natural FET?
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn, this was a medicated FET. Seems to have taken forever! I am now on 2 pessaries am and pm and Prognovya tablets 3 times a day so I am either feeling sick or bloated!! OTD is 13/4.


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Chablisgal, sending you   for the 13th April.

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis       it only takes one, stay positive  

What do you mean by walk in walk out ET, do you just go in get on the table and then go home?? Do you not go upstairs or get to lie down afterwards?  If so that is disgraceful!!!!  What the hell is going on with CARE these days it sounds like it has gone right down hill  

Hope everyone is OK

Sam


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hiya Sam - I hope you are okay and that your Mum is bearing up.  I'm currently under MFS and when I went in for ET last month, they have a walk in/walk out procedure too - you don't get a room at MFS, its just a changing room with lockers in!  I know when I had ET at Care in 2007 I went back to my room and lay down for an hour or so!  How things change!

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Chablis -       i'm rooting for you babe  

Dawn - not long to go till it'll be your turn  

Sam - how's your mum doing?

BIG HI to everyone one else!!

Yvonne - hows tricks?? keeping you busy?

This walk in walk out thing sounds crap - i get better tx at my dentists  

George x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

samper said:


> Chablis      it only takes one, stay positive
> 
> What do you mean by walk in walk out ET, do you just go in get on the table and then go home?? Do you not go upstairs or get to lie down afterwards? If so that is disgraceful!!!! What the hell is going on with CARE these days it sounds like it has gone right down hill
> 
> ...


I packed my bag like last time expecting a room, a trolley and a cup of tea in bed afterwards. Instead I was called into a little room (and when I say little I MEAN little, more like a cubicle than a room which JUST fitted 2 chairs in it. It had a door either side. The nurse stood and went through the forms, I was left to undress bottom half and cover over with what seemed like a hand towel (!) then I walked through the door the other side and into the 'procedure room' (They don't call it a theatre any more!) Hopped on the bed and then hopped off after, back into the cubicle to put my bottoms back on then back to the waiting room where they told me to have a cup of tea before leaving (from the machine) All in all not a great experience. The staff are lovely but they could make it a little more comfortable! Will they be doing walk in walk out EC's next?!?!


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Morning to all! Not stopping long as we are off Peaks for a walk...Only logged on as was waiting for an email confirmation of something. DH will be downstairs thinking I've left home without him!
I had the walk - in- walk out too. It was one of the things that I added to my list of " concerns" that I did after my experience this time. Saying that, it's how they do it at LWH too. Sam, yes I am at CCC but will be gong East come next week.. well for now anyway!
Not rung for followup as waiting for DH to tell me when he can't make it as not going on my own. Hope to do it this week. 
Chas - wishing you all the best and it does only take one   
Sam- hope Mum is on the mend
Yvonne - hope all three of you are coping!
Love to Everyone else too 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girlies

Had a mare of a few days. After my BFN, it took another 8 days for me to actually get my AF, which when it arrived was really light and only lasted a few days, so as per instructions I started on my Cyclo Progynova on Day 5 of my cycle. Well on Thursday (Day 16) I started to bleed a little, so i rang Care and Mr L said to continue taking the Cyclo and wait for my AF after finishing this months tabs (got another week's worth left to take). Anyhow, Friday I started to have a proper AF, so I rang again and this time Dr A has said that I need to come in on Monday for a scan to see wht's going on. I have never had a heavier AF, I have been flooding all weekend. I haven't been able to go anywhere or do anything it's been tht heavy. My body must be up the bl**dy wall.

Chablis - Congratulations on being PUPO mrs. I know what you mean about being sad about your snowbabies not all making it. Only 1 out of my 2 survived. It does only take one though hun. Can't believe your ET. Mine wasn't like that at all and that was only last month. I did walk down to theatre, but afterwards I was walked back up to my room and I lay down for a while and got my cuppa and biccies.

Bright Eyes - How are things with you. Have you made any decisions yet? If you do work for Cheshire County Council you would be working in my home town of Winsford.

George - Time is flying hey, it won't be long for you now xx

Sam - How did your mum's skin graft go chuck?

Yvonne - hello hun, can't wait to see those piccies of Luke. Bet it's lovely to be home with him now xxxx

Dawn - I am fine chicky apart from my body playing silly beggars again!! 

LL - How did your scan go?

S xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah   oh honey it sounds like your having a rough time of it   keep looking after yourself x x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Chablis - Good luck will be thinking of you and your little fighter  

Just wanted to let you know that I went for my scan on Friday (6 weeks 4 days) and it was quite abruptly announced by one of the Dr's that my uterus is empty. At least the sonographer and the nurses were lovely. I was sent straight to A&E as they suspected an ectopic I was kept in overnight while they did tests and decided what to do next. They said that it could be an ectopic pregnancy of unknown location, a failing pregnancy or still a tiny chance that there is still a 'pregnancy in the uterus' (their words).  They decided to send me home and go back on Friday for a scan and blood tests again. I pleaded with the doctor to do hcg bloods on Monday and she agreed, however she came back and said the consultant wanted to leave it until Friday. They said it is safe as there is no chance of rupture as I already have no tubes (following 2 ectopics) so if the embie/s are outside the womb then I am not in any immediate danger. I am sat here now knowing full well there is no chance of there all of a sudden miraculously appearing a baby in my womb by Friday. I am hoping it's a failing pregnancy rather than an ectopic as I can't take much more of this, ironically I am praying for the blood to arrive!    

Love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so sorry LL. No words can really help I know but I feel for you, I really do. This damn IVF game, no one has a clue about the emotional rollercoaster that we are on unless they go through it themselves...

Your time WILL come. It will.

Until then, try and look after yourself...

 

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

LL   oh honey, i cant belive it, and to be stuck in limbo too   my heart goes out to you x x x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hiya Ladies

LL - I am so sorry hun - I can't believe you have to wait until Friday again.  I just want you to know that I am thinking of you and sending you  

Sarah - You're body will all be to cock - mine certainly was.  I hope AF has subsided.  Let me know how you get on with your scan on Monday.

Bright Eyes - hope you enjoyed your walk in the Peaks - we have just come back from a lovely walk in the sunshine - this weather certainly makes you feel a little brighter! 

Hi to everyone, 

Dawn x


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies.  I'm back.  AF showed up today so am offically on day 1 of our 1st ICSI, so will b on the phone 1st thing to see what i have to do between now and starting to DR on CD17 (14th April).  Does not sound very good about everyones comments on ET   Hope everyone is doing well.

Pippa xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

not stopping but just wanted to say LL      so sorry


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Pippa.. much as I didn't like the walk in walk out ET, I still think CARE are v good and the staff fantastic. I have every faith in Mr L who has done all my procedures. It would just be nice if they made the waiting room a bit more comfy and gave you a room for ET. They were at pains to say that the walk in walk out thing makes NO difference to success reates. There is apparently no need to stay lying down afterwards. I suppose its just getting used to something different.

We all spend a lot of money at CARE and it would be nice if we got a cup of tea in a proper cup after ET rather than being told we could get a cup from the vending machine in the waiting room. But then would I rather they spent our money on china cups and comfy sofas or on new equipment so that more of us can get pg? A no brainer really!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, I am so sorry sweetie, I don't know what to say  

Link to pics for anyone who wants to see : http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr188/yvonnec90/

Yvonne xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - wow he's so tiny and lovely   i wanna eat him up   well done you!!

Pips - woo hoo! underway, good luck honey  

Chablis - i would be happy for them to add another two quid to my bill so i got a cuppa in a proper mug (with biscuits)  

Hi everyone else  

LL -   how are you doing?? 

George x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Not stopping as have to get to work but didn't want to leave without saying so very very sorry to LittleLamb..  You have been on such a rollercoaster over the last few weeks..we are all thinking of you and sending hugs your way. 
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh Little Lamb I am so sorry  . I know exactly what you are going through as like you've I've had 2 ectopics. I think this is the worst time as you are back and to from the EPU having your HCG levels checked every few days and you just want it all to be over. There is nothing that anybody can say to make you feel any better but please remember that we are all here for you. I so wish this wasn't happening to you  

Pippa - Good luck hun

Yvonne - He's adorable chick xxxx

Chablis - How are you doing?

Well I've had to have a day off work today as I passed out this morning. Still bleeding really heavily (this is my sixth day now) and so I am feeling really wretched. Had to go back to Care yesterday to be scanned to check that it wasn't anything untoward like Polyps. Dr Atkinson said that after my negative test result the bleed that I had 8 days later wasn't a proper AF and so I started taking the Cyclo Progynova at the wrong time and that's what has caused such an horrendous AF now. I have been told to stop taking it and let myself have a natural AF next month and then see where I am up to then. I felt so wretched this morning when I passed out. That used to happen to me loads when I was younger but not for years.

Hello to the rest of the gang, george, Sam, and Bright Eyes

S xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - Luke is absolutely beautiful and so tiny.  You must be so proud! 

Sarah - OMG - I hope you are feeling a little better hun, sending you  

Hi to all, 

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah   hope your feeling better and taking it easy x x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, OMG he is divine, SOOOO tiny- I want another one now  

The thing is when they are born you think you couldn't love them anymore and then they grow and start to do things and develop personalities and you just love them more and more everyday- how is it possible??

OMG Sarah, hope you are OK

LL, how are you sending lots of      

Hi everyone else- have to go went to the gym tonight so now sat down yet. It's worth it though I've lost about 9lb since going back to work!!!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - wow good for you! I've been going to the gym too, but not lost any weight yet.  I'm doing body pump which makes you put on muscle so i dont mind so much what the scales say


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Feeling much better today thanks. Still having AF but much less now so hopefully that'll be it in a day or so  

Sam & George - well done girlies for the gym. I haven't been last week and this so going to have to step it up at the weekend. 7 weeks until the 10K...aggghhh!!!!

LL - Hope you're ok chick. I am thinking about you xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, I know, I just find it so amazing the changes in him every day!  It's very strange that my 1 year old niece has dollies bigger than him    Well done you on the weight loss as well!  How's your mum doing?

Sarah, sounds like you've been having a rough time hun, hope you're feeling better soon.

Pippa, good luck with your tx  

LL, how are you doing?  Thinking of you  

Hi George, Chablisgal, Bright Eyes, Dawn and anyone else I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LL - How you doing chuck? Hope things aren't too traumatic for you tomorrow babes. We are all thinking about you xxxx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi girls

sorry to crash your thread - I know Angels (Em) posts on here occassionally and I wanted to let you know that her darling baby Daisy Mae was born sleeping today at 22 weeks   

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

TracyLou, thank you for letting us know.  What devastating news for poor Em and her husband after everything they've been through and then to get a natural BFP.  I can't imagine what she must be going through right now.  Please please give her my love and tell her I am thinking about her   

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh TracyLou, I am devastated    

Em, god bless, take care of yourselves. I can't begin to imagine the unbeliveable pain you are both going through now but just want to send my love and best wishes to you both.  Rest in peace little Daisy Mae xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Tracy Lou - OMG I have just read the news. That's devastating, poor Em. Please send her our love and tell her that our prayers are with her and her DH


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Tracylou - I have just read the devastating news - my thoughts and prayers are with Em and her DH.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

We just wanted to say a big thankyou to everyone for all the messages & texts of love & support & prayers

Totally devastated is an understatement but just wanted to say thankyou, it has meant so much 

Life seems so very unfair at the moment but we are glad we had the chance to meet our wonderful Daisy Mae if only for a short while & so lucky to have each other through this heartbreak

Daisy Mae will be coming home to us before her funeral on Wednesday, 

Lots of love 
Em & Mick


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em & Mick

Can't stop thinking about the loss of your beautiful daughter and the unimaginable heartache you are both experiencing    Life seems so brutally unfair ...

I know Daisy Mae will be forever in your hearts.

Bless you all through this terrible time

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Em, your little girl is absolutely beautiful and looks so perfect.  I am so, so sorry this happened to you and Mick, life is so cruel sometimes.  Sleep well with the angels little Daisy Mae xxxxx

Yvonne xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG Em - thinking of you at the sad time - life can be so unfair xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Best wishes for Daisy Mae's funeral today Em & Mick x

Hi, everyone else how are you all?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just popped on to say thinking about you today Em and Mick.  I hope you have some special time with your little girl this morning when she comes home.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

Em and Mick..... words cannot make this better and I felt when a similiar thing happened to me no-one really understood, in fact i still dont, its a tough and god awful thing life sometimes. 

You are all in my prayers on this day.


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Em & Mick - my thoughts have been with you today.  God bless.

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

I didn't know Em & Mick, but my heart goes out to you both   

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Just thought i'd nip on to say thank you so much for all your thoughts and prayers
not in a good place right now and we're not sure how to get out of this very deep black hole but we have each other to cling to,
We both really appreciate your messages

lots of love Em & Mick XXX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, she's so tiny and beautiful, we're all thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Em & Mick, thinking of you both at this difficult time   

Sam, I saw you and Tilly yesterday walking along Ivy Lane as I was on my way to the baby clinic on the Weston (my local one is Ash Grove on the Moss but not too keen on going there).  We were in the car and we'd gone past before I realised - was thinking to myself I recognise those faces and it clicked a few minutes later    Am going to be brave later this afternoon and go into town for a walk on our own once Luke's been fed - we've only been out a couple of times without Ady  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all okay, sorry not stopping, am trying to catch up with the housework and washing inbetween feeds.

LL, how are you sweetie?  Thinking of you  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

He, he   Yvonne-the Broken Cross clinic is nice isn't it 

We were going to an Easter party at Tilly's nursery- it was lovely she had a great time- she was dressed up as a cheerleader and her friend Henry was a Baseball player  

Love to little Luke 

Hi everyone

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

A cheerleader, how cute!  I can't wait to start dressing Luke up - was tempted to buy him an easter bunny outfit but I don't think he'll thank me for it in years to come    Broken X is lovely - it all looks brand new.  Luke managed to set off every other baby crying though when I got him undressed and he started protesting    He's not so little anymore though, 6lb 11oz    He only dropped 4.5oz after birth so he's put on over a lb in 2.5 weeks, definitely got his dad's appetite and hollow legs    Although the good news is I'm losing it as fast as he's putting it on, got back in my old clothes with room to spare last Sunday - I'm lighter now than I was before getting pg, in fact lighter than I've been in 2 years!!  We never did get out this afternoon either with the stupid weather - he would have been lovely and snug in his pram but I would have got a soaking    Hopefully it'll be nicer tomorrow and we can get out then fingers crossed!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you breastfeeding Yvonne? It's amazing isn't it- I did the same lost weight really fast, but as soon as I stopped breastfeeding ( at about 4 1/2 months) I could feel weight going back on- hence going to the gym  Wow Luke is doing realy well, he looks divine.

Ashgrove is nice as well- just so you know at Hurdsfield there is a Dad's club every other Saturday morning 10-12. The Dad's can take Babies and Toddlers and the dad's get a bacon butty. Nick loves it and has met quite a few fellow dad's. The next one is next Saturday if Ady fancies it. I had to force Nick to go to the 1st one but he goes every time now and looks forward to it 

I might try and get to Broken cross next Thursday but have an appointment with Vince Hall at 3.10pm to see about getting my tubes flushed so we'll see.

Hope everyone else is OK. Isn't someone on 2ww?    

Em   

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

No, not b/f, my milk never came in, m/w's said it can happen sometimes with them being early.  Might try and get Ady down to Hurdsfield (not sure how much joy I'll have with that one though!)  Don't worry if you don't make it to the centre, I'll definitely turn up at Nero one Thursday morning soon for that coffee though    Really hope Vince Hall gives you some good news, it would be great if the procedure is available at Macc and works for you  

Morning everyone else xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Well its a BFN for me. It was like the little line on the test kit was saying 'Ha ha' I have spent the last 2 hours in floods of tears but we all know what that feels like don't we?! I am at my parents house which is a huge help as there is an endless supply of hugs but I really want DH who is in the US and I have just had to tell him over the phone. Bless, he has been waiting in bed with his phone in his hand and not slept- its 2am there!)

I just feel so empty, so pointless, like I have been chasing the end of a rainbow and it is not meant to happen to me.

Lew- I am so sorry to hear your news. To have the high of a BFP and then to have it taken away is just the definition of cruel.

Does anyone know if I  can stop taking the drugs today.. its not going to change to a BFP so why bother? I am 17 days post ET.

Love and hugs to all

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Chablis - I'm so sorry honey       I'm not sure about the drugs?? maybe someone else can answer? glad your at your parents, i'm sure they will look after you today   

Yvonne - it's so nice to read about all the yummy mummy things your up to   

Sam - the dad's morning sounds like a great idea! 

Hi everyone else - well i've got my recurrent m/c appointment on thursday... hope there is nothing sinister  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chablisgal, I'm so sorry hun     Not nice being apart from DH either.  Not sure about the drugs but why not give the clinic a quick call or ask your mum to do it if you're not feeling up to it and then you'll know for definite what they want you to do?  I know you don't feel like it now but it will happen for you and when it does, it will be the best thing ever and so worth the wait after what you've been through.  You take it easy and let your mum and dad look after you    

Hi George, wow your appt has come round so fast.  I'm sure there'll be nothing sinister but hopefully you'll get some answers and be able to have your drug protocol fixed for next tx.  Not long now, have you got a start date in May yet?

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

So sorry Chablis     Maybe you should go over to the US and try a cycle there - they generally have higher success rates over there, not sure how but maybe worth a punt.

George, that has come round fast, hopefully you can get some answers

Off to do some gardening, see you later

x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks girls...

I have thought about a cycle in the US but it would b=mean takig quite a lot of time off work. They get high success rates because they don't have a max no of embryos they can replace, hence why you get so many multiple births in the US. I might look into it again though..

I am thinking of taking up my 2 gos on the NHS. All I need to do is send them details of my CARE tx and they will send me an appointment. The trouble is I don't think ST Marys has as goos a rate as CARE and you have to sit and wait with loads of others for scans etc, its not as nice an 'experience' (as this can be!_ as CARE so I am led to believe but if it saves £4500 a pop I should really give it a go.. I will have to have a good look at success rates etc. Has anyone heard anything good/ bad about St Marys? I have always heard bad but know 2 people this month with BFP's...

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Have to say, I've only heard people's bad experiences but then those are what people mainly talk about.... we're good at that aren't we?!  Are you able to choose which hospital you go to in your area?  I think there's meant to be something called NHS Choices nowadays which means you get to choose where you have your treatment.  It might be worth looking into other nearby hospitals?  You don't want to miss out on your free tx's.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablis - i'm going to ask to go back on the NHS waiting list this week too, for my two free goes (if FET works then i'll just postpone it).  I've herd a few negative things about tx being delayed by st. mary's claiming to 'lose' blood tests, which a few people think is a delaying tactic, so be warned!  The scans will be the worst part as you will have to sit in the horrible waiting area with all the pg ladies   

Sam - hope you can relax in your garden later  

Yvonne - no date yet for tx as it will depend on the mysterious AF arrival   

I've just made a key lime pie for after tea! yum yum  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

pinklady2008 said:


> I've just made a key lime pie for after tea! yum yum


Mmmm yum  We're going out for tea in a bit and I think I'm going to have dessert now


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Chablis - I am so sorry hun.  I know how you feel.  I'm glad you are at your parents house - endless supply of hugs!  I am sending you one too.   When you feel strong enough I would definitely look into NHS treatment.  I had a friend that had IVF via St Mary's and she had nothing but good things to say about them.

Hi to everyone.

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

A girl local to me got her BFP 1st go at St Mary's and now has twins, also my colleague has a little boy courtesy of St. Mary's this followed 2 failed cycles at MFS. She has sticky blood which MFS didn't text for and St. Mary's refused to start treatment without doing a plethora of tests first...

But yes it does have low success rate and you do hear bad stories but people are usually faster to share negative rather than positive stories, so it is worth a go...

With regards to the states whilst they limited by law to the number of embryos they replace, they generally impose their own ethical limits which aren't disimilar to ours in the main, I do think that because the whole health care system is private , there is no limit to the tests they will do ( not just for IF but in all tx) when my sister fell over she has x-rays, CAT scan etc- the cost would have been $8k (covered by insurance) and all she had done was fallen over and landed on her face- she hadn't knocked any teeth out or broke her nose or anything, they are just very thorough by habit.

Tell me more about NHS Choices Yvonne.... Does this mean I can insust on seeing Andrew Watson at Wigan and Leigh  

x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam  - just bobbing on to say that I hope all goes well with your appointment on Thursday - let me know what your consultant says and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you can get referred quickly.

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Dawn, I'm going to print out the studies on Tubal flushing to take with me but I am hoping with this NHS Choices I can get to see Andrew Watson. Worse case scenario I will ask for another HSG and 3 months of clomid (OMG I hate clomid!!! What am I thinking  )

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Chablis - I am so so sorry honey. I know exactly how you're feeling babes. I won't scare you with my experiences at St Mary's but my treatment with them was shocking. I am with you about the exhorborant costs for private treatment, but for me I would rather pay that than have to go back to St Mary's. You should write to your PCT and ask them to fund your treatment at Liverpool Women's Hospital. Their success rates are double St Mary's (or they were when we looked into it). You could consider treatment at the Jinemed Clinic in Istanbul,Turkey, they are funded by Harvard and have American and European doctors. I am going to have one more go at Care and then if not successful, we're off to Turkey.

Sam   good luck with your appointment hun xx

George   Hope everything goes well for you at your appointment tomorrow sweetie and I hope you get some answers xx

Dawn  

Yvonne - Glad Luke is doing so well.   

Em  

Well I've decided that after my disasterous AF and the mix up with the Cyclo Progynova I am going to give myself a month or so off before I tx again. I am not even going to have my FSH tested this month I don't think. Paul is away golfing mid May and I have signed up to do the Bupa Manchester run, so I am training hard for that for the next 4 weeks, so I am just going to wait until my AF in May and see where we are up to then.

Hope you all had a lovely Easter

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrows appoinment   

Sarah - well done you for signing up the the Bupa run! I dont blame you for taking a month off  

Sam - when will you find out if you can have an appoinment with your doc of chioce?? 

Well i started a Manchester Girls Chat page over on the Greater Manchester board and we are already planning a meet up, possibly for a cream tea on a sunday in chorlton - it would be lovely to meet some of you grils there too  

George x


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey all, hope your all ok.  Well today was day 2 of the DR injections, sporting a lovely bruise on each leg now, anyone got any tips on how to avoid bruising!!! 

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sarah - how lovely to hear from you, I wondered how you were doing.  I really don't blame you for taking some time out, that's exactly what Mat and I have decided to do.  We are looking at doing FET in June/July time as we have booked a holiday in May.  Good for you for signing up for the Manchester run too!

Pips - When I was injecting I injected into my stomach - I did get slight bruising but I found injecting in my belly so much easier.

 to everyone,

Dawn x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been away  

Had a very quick read back and was so upset to see Ems terrible news   My love goes out to you both xxxxxxxxx Take care of each other xxxxxx  

I haven't been on as had a bit of a tough time. Did a lot of back and tooing to the hospital querying an ectopic, I should have been wiser from the last 2 experiences about how the mess about and leave you going on and on. Eventually I went I as an emergency in pain like contractions, I passed 'something' they still haven't told me what the lab report was. I was then admitted and said if the pain got worse I would have to go straight to theatre but otherwise because it was a Saturday I would have to wait until the Monday afternoon. The pain seemed to pass but I felt unwell. The consultant came 1st thing on Monday morning 8:30 and went mad wanting to know who had been in charge of my treatment since 1st referral from Care with suspected ectopic and said I shouldn't have been left like I had. I was dressed for theatre and taken down at 11:30am I thought that they wouldn't find anything as I thought that what ever I had passed on the Saturday would have been the end. When I woke up I was told that I had a right sided cornual ectopic. This is when the embryo attaches half in the uterus and half in the tube (in my case stump). This part is very dangerous as all the major vessels are located there. I was told how lucky I had been as when they went inside in had just started to rupture and that it could have been disastrous because of where it was. Thank god the consultant took me to theatre when he did. I am slowly recovering and I am counting my blessings that I am still here, think this is actually helping with coping with losing another baby this cruel way. Before the surgery I asked the surgeon to do as much as he could to ensure that the 'stumps' that I had left were removed as much as possible, apparently he did a good job and removed about 1 1/2 cms of stump from each side and I have been told that this really shouldn't happen again. I haven't phoned Care yet I might do it later, I have booked a holiday for May then I will consider thawing my 1 snowbaby in a few months time.

I will try and catch up with you all again xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL  thanks God they got to you in time!!

George, how did you get on?

Vince Hall was on holiday today so got to see his colleague, he knows Andrew watson and said that if if he thinks it is appropriate in my case then he'll be happy to refer me to him, which is great news. Watch this space...

Hope everyone is OK.

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sarah, lovely to hear from you chick.  You're very brave doing the run - good luck!

Pips, I second what Dawn says about injecting into your tummy.  I bruised terribly on my legs and it stung like hell so gave up after a couple of days and went for the tummy - I just made sure I did the buserelin and menopur on opposite sides when I was doing both jabs.

LL, you poor love, I'm so sorry you had to go through all that on top of m/c.  As you say though, you were lucky you were operated on in time and are counting your blessings.  Big hugs coming your way    

Sam, glad Macc will refer you on to Andrew Watson if they feel it's appropriate for you - don't let them fob you off though.  I'm not massively well up on the NHS Choices thing but if you go to the NHS Direct website, there's something on there about it.  I know it works for quite a few things i.e. you don't have to use Macc's maternity unit you can use Stepping Hill etc. etc.

George, hope today went well hun.  Count me in for a cream tea    Obviously only if none of the other girls mind me bringing Luke along - wouldn't want to make anyone uncomfortable.

Hi everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sam - thats great news!  Hope you get referred asap!

LL - I am so sorry, what a terrible experience you have had.  Sending you lots of  

George - how did it go today hun?

Hi to all, 

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - it would be lovely to see Luke at the cream tea, i'll keep you posted, but we are thinkg of meeting on Sunday the 26th??

Sam - great news on your refferal       i've not heard of Andrew Watson before, what does he specailise in? 

LL - oh honey i'm so sorry to read about your tough time   Like you say, you have to count your blessing, and you have also had the nasty stumps remove which will prevent this happening again  

Well it seems like two steps forwar one step back is the theme of today...

I saw the doctor this morning and firstly he didn't know why i was there   so i explained i'd had blood tests done for recurrent m/c done back in january - he looked through my file and after some chasing around he found 6 out of 10 of the test results... the other 4, we eventualy found out, had not had the blood viles filled enough and so could not perfrom the tests!! I cant belive this has happened, no one asked me to come back in to give more bloods, no comments were passed to my consultant... At this point i cried   with frustration, the poor doctor did not know where to out his face and appologised, I told him his hospital was a joke! i'm so disgused with the way they run St. Mary's and i will be writing (another) letter of complant...

The good news is the six results i did get are all fine   however i have to go back in a month to get the other results... which means if i want to wait for these results i will have to delay my FET another month.  I was so geard up for this FET after having to wait six months after my partial molar pg.  I dont know why i keep putting myself through this.  I'm so fed up - sorry for moaning, but i know you girls will understand  

George x x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi gang. Only a quickie as have to get to Southport for a funeral but knew that prob won't get to pc over the weekend.

Been hibernating after last BFN and also been away over Easter in a Caravan in Northumberland. I love that part of the Coast.

Sam - good  news on your referral and the courage to start over on the fertility rolercoaster again. Hope ypur Mum doing better 
LL - What a mightmare you have had, so glad that you are on the mend.  
George -   Sending lots of hugs and hope that you get to do your tx as you have planned.  
Chablis - been reading back and seen your BFN. So sorry for you and hope that you can make some decisions about next plan of action. 
Yvonne - hope little one is doing well and you are getting some sleep 

I have a follow up on Tues PM. Want some answers as to why tx was so " pants" this last time. I want use the frosties we have saved late summer but also want to speak about DE. DH not keen so may not be able to but I feel I want to find out more. We have now had 13 grade 1 put back and not even a sniff of BFP so I think it's time to call a day on my own eggs? Not sure about going abroad as more to plan and DH " in storage" here as he cannot " perform" on the day.. and he refuses to have to do another sample ever in his life! Men!!! and they have the easier part!

Anyway, back in land of living so will be in touch
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LL - OMG sweetheart, I am so sorry. Reading through your post brought it all flooding back to me, I had an emergency op and it is terryifying. Thank god that your consultant was on the ball and picked up on their sloppy treatment beforehand. It could have all been so different but thank god all is now ok and you can now take some time to heal mentally and physically. Where have you booked to go on your hols sweetie?? That sounds like a fab plan   

George - I am so not surprised by what happened at your appointment but I am so sorry that you have had to experience first hand what a bunch of cowboys they are at St Mary's. You should do what your heart is telling you, if you want to have your FET this month go for it.  
I would have loved to join you for the meet up, but I'm away that weekend. Have a great time. I went to Nottingham a few weeks ago to meet up with some of my friends on the Poor Responders thread, it was lovely, we chatted for 6 hours....what a surprise!! Women and chatting  

Samper - Yey, sounds very positive!!  

Dawn - Hello Dolly, where've you booked for your hols? I hope you and Mat have a fab time and that you're all nice and rested ready for your FET in June/July. We might even be cycle buddies again as I am maybe going to try and cycle in June.

Yvonne - Don't know about brave, maybe stupid  

Chablis  

Bright Eyes - Hello hun, it's lovely to hear from you. Good luck with your follow up. Your DH does sound a bit stubborn, why is he refusing to do another sample? Crikey after all that you've been through I think it's very selfish of him to refuse. I know that there is pressure on them to perform, but it's a very small sacrifice for you. Hope he changes his mind as I think that if you are going down the DE route, going abroad is the best way. Good luck hun  

Sarah xxx

Pips - I always inject into my tummy xx


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

LL... OMG!!...  .... At least they got to you in the nick of time, but you shouldnt have been allowed to even get that far!!... Hope you feeling better soon!! XX

George.. What a complete nightmare you are having... im not surprised you burst out crying.... going throu all this without any hiccups or negativity thrown your way is emotionally draining in itself.... without all the added stress... GL and im sure things will work out... ..

Chablis sorry u got a bfn .... dont know what to say really because its never enough..  

Soz not been on for a while though have stalked... Been getting over my operation to remove my right tube, and also some surprise endo... nice uh!!... fortunately my left tube is still okayish, well dye ran though it but a bit slowly... but that tube got my my natural bfp andd my 2yo so i asked surgeon and he said i do still stand chance of it working agin. Anyway im not for wasting anymore time due to my and my sons ages so start stimming on or around 10th may..... EEk!!.... 

Well short and sweet, LL hope u recover soon, Hope everyone else is Good!!..

Sammeee XX


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Bright Eyes - I hope you get the answers you want on Tuesday.  Sending you    

Sarah - We are off to Fuertuventura on May 6th for a week.  I can't wait for some sunshine, chilling with a glass of vino around the pool with a good book....bliss!  It would be good to be cycle buddies again - when will you know when your tx starts?

Sammeee - I hope you have fully recovered from your operation.  Sending you   for your tx.

Hi to all and I hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George    what are they like??!!!! If you feel ready for your FET then go for it...Would love to meet up but weekends a bit hectic now I'm back at work, If you ever meet up again nearer this way count me in

Bright Eyes you deserve some answers I would even suggest a free or subsidided cycle to make up for the lack of monitoring last time that may have cost you more decent eggs!!

Yvonne, don't worry they won't be fobbing me off, this is last chance saloon. Another IVF is not on the cards to so if Tubal flushing doesn't work then I can draw a line under it, accept how lucky I am and just be happy with my beautiful daughter 

Sarah hope you are OK

Dawn have a great holiday..

Tilly is 1 one on 8th May, can not believe how quickly this last year has gone!!!

Iccle one, not heard from you for a while-hope you are OK.


Hi everyone else

Samx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

good luck today Bright eyes. Hope you get the answers to your questions my lovely


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All.  I had my DR scan today and was not impressed with the Clinic.  One nurse did the scan and mesured what ever it was she was measuring, big note all over my file saying they must use latex free products with me but she did not, then saw another nuse who did not even know what the scan i had just had done was for, Back a week on Thursday for another scan as i have still not had a bleed and am too thick!!  Was also meant to sign the treatment consent forms today but apprantly all the drs were busy, at lunch more like.  Hubby was not happy. Hope next weeks goes better!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say hi and good luck to all those with appointments before I go and get my head down for an hours sleep, rough night with mr grumps last night  

George, sorry your appointment wasn't as helpful as it should have been, you'd think these doctors would take the time to read your file before calling you in to the consultation room     Sunday 26th is good for me, just let me know where and when xx

Bright Eyes, really sorry you got BFN, life is crap sometimes    Hope your follow up gives you some answers xx

Sam - Iccle was posting on the Care board a week or so ago when I popped on there for a couple of minutes.  She's struggling a bit at the minute by the sounds of her post, from memory on what she was saying in her post I think she's going to Notts for immune stuff and the letter sent there that she was copied in on showed that the recip that got pregnant on one of her e/s cycles had twins and I think she was a bit upset - not that her recip had twins but that it hadn't worked for her yet.  Are you taking Tilly to Mothercare this week for her photo to be done?  I'm hoping to take Luke in the morning but depends on what kind of mood he's in, we're in the middle of this week's growth spurt and he's being a right grumpy bum!

Pips, sorry you had a bad experience at the clinic this morning.  The scan would have been measuring your womb lining and also checking for any follicles on your ovaries and measuring those.  Some ladies start getting follicles whilst d/r before starting stimms so they just keep an eye on it (I had a few and Mr Lowe said it was just I had a head start!)  Your womb lining has to be below a certain thickness before you start stimms, hence them wanting you to have a bleed first.  With the consent forms, we didn't sign ours until the day of egg collection when they knew for definite whether we were having IVF or ICSI, they explain the risks of treatment before you sign and the anaesthetist also comes in and gets you to sign another form for that.

Hi everyone else that I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls


Sarah - glad you had a good with with some other FF'ers, i'm really looking forward to mine  

Sammeee - not long to go now, hope your recovery has gone well  

Sam - wow a year old nearly!! i love the new picture wiht the bow in Tilly's hair  

Pips - sorry you had a rubbish experience today   i'm sure everything will progress nicely now for you!!

Yvonne - look at little Luke!! so cute   are you bringing him on Sunday?

Bright Eyes - men!! why do they have to be so diffuclut, have you made any decisions yet?

Well i wrote a lovely   letter to St. Mary's yesterday! i bet i have a great big black mark next to my name now   

George x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

pinklady2008 said:


> Well i wrote a lovely  letter to St. Mary's yesterday! i bet i have a great big black mark next to my name now


Good for you!! It is ridiculous when you get there for a pre-arranged hospital appt and they have no idea what you're there for and haven't got half your test results! I shall be bringing the little munchkin with me on Sunday - he's a big mardy and likes his cuddles so get your arms at the ready, just let me know where and what time xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

oh sorry - its 3.30 at Marmalade which is on Beech Road in Chorlton x x 

Everyone is welcome


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

on this Sunday


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

hiya Pinklady.... Im glad you wrote a letter to St. Mary's.... hopefully they will treat you a lot better in the future for it!!.. .. 

Yeh im getting excited and nervous, i will start stimming in a little under 3wks, as long as AF shows, ... normally on time so dont see any problems there!!... Nervous about injecting myself, but i will just have to overcome that!!... Im going to speak to them about ET though (  we get that far) because both hsg's ive had done have been abandoned and ive had to go back on valium because i tense up and they cant do it so would'nt like that to end up being a problem on the day!!...  They'll love me, although so far to be fair Care have been very good, re-assuring and helpful with many questions and dilemmas ive had for them .. Actually I cant wait to get started although i remain pessimistic as i no things dont ever go to plan or text book in these situations, and reading these boards has only made me even more aware of it!!.. 

Anyway gotta dash now  

Hope weveryone else is alright!!..  

Sammeee XX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

George - You are in good company, I sent about three really scathing complaint letters to St Mary's for their shoddy behaviour and icompetence. well done you xx You are going to one of my fave places on Sunday, i love Marmalade. I hope you have fun, I am just really sorry that I won't be able to make it. We are in Blackpool for Paul's Nana's 80th birthday. The whole family are going for the weekend.

Pips & Sammmeee - Good luck hun. Not too much longer to wait  

Yvonne - Have a lovely time on Sunday meeting up with the girls

Sam -  

Hope the rest of our gang are ok

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah - hope you have a great time in Blackpool, will you be taking nana on any rides   

Sammeee - the injections are easy, once you've done the 1st you will be fine   

Hi everyone else, George x x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi buddies
Had our follow up and as usual no answers. Mr Lowe assured us that the change in cetortide timing would have made no difference to the outcome. Says that this is now normal protocol ( day 4 start) at all Care clinics. Says that they now no longer need to take bloods for this reason ie not looking for iminent ovulation as early cetrotide stops it. He says that age is the biggest factor and maybe why my response has dropped.  I asked why I had not had FSH redone before this and he felt that as it has always been low and I had always had good response he had not thought it warrented... now in hindsite!!!  Got 3 choices... one last fresh and then use frosties, just go for frosties, go for frosties and at the same time get on DE list. DH not really sure about the latter and got bit stressed about it. Going to make appoint to speak to someone about it I think. We would have to stay here as DH will not do another sample. When we had out first tx, I had to throw 8 good eggs away. On the day he froze and could not do a sample and the clinic had no egg freezing facility. It wrecked him and almost our relationship!  It really affected him and he could not even do it for pleasure for months afterwards. He had to take viagra in order to " do his bit" for the sample we have stored.  Going this AM to get FSH and Ovarian reserve done at GP to see where my body is up to before we think any more. I have now had 13 grade 1 back and nothing so I am tending to think to use frosties and then go for DE. 35% chance sounds better than 5%?
Anyway, sorry for lack of personals but have to dash to GP and then to work. Can't get on PC in might as DH doing course work etc with a short deadline!

Lots of Love
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Bright Eyes they have given you BS I didn't even have my first scan until cd 7 and didn't start Cetrotide until cd 9!! Also there was a girl on here last year (Manic?) and she ov'ed even though she was on Cetrotide so they absolutely should be doing bloods every other day...

I  thought CARE were a fab clinic when I was there and had nothing but good experiences there but I have to say the changes don't sound positive! They seem to have increased their prices and decreased the level of service they are giving i.e. less monitoring, fewer bloods, in/out ET

I hope the decision over what to do next isn't too hard  

Hi everyone, have a good meet up this weekend.

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Bright Eyes, sorry your follow up didn't go that well hun  

Sarah, have a good time in Blackpool.

George, I'm not going to be able to make tomorrow.  Ady came in from work at 2am this morning and he has to go in work at 2pm tomorrow for an evening function they've picked up last minute meaning he'll need the car unless I want to go out at 1:30am and pick him up    Am not impressed as was also meeting a friend I used to work with for lunch at John Lewis in Cheadle and now I'm going to be stuck home all day    If another meet up is arranged let me know - hopefully we're getting a second car soon so I'll have a bit more freedom!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all having a good weekend.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - what a shame, i'll have a cake for you! 

Bright eyes - sorry you weren't impressed with your follow up   

I hope everyone is making the most of the sunshine today   

George x x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Bright Eyes - have you made any decisions yet?

Hope everybody is well,

Dawn xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to let you know the meet up was really good and i hope you can all come next time   we might go out for a meal in the evening, so i'll keep you posted  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad you had a good time George


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Glad the meet up went well, really sorry I missed it but hopefully I'll be able to make it next time  

Sam, was in Nero's Thursday morning (well, late morning about 11:30) with Ady and had a look around but couldn't see you - did I miss you?  Will probably be in town this coming Thursday with my sister and little Lauren but more likely around lunch time/early afternoon if you fancy meeting for a coffee?

How is everyone else?  Bright Eyes, have you come to any decisions yet?  Sarah, did you have a good time in Blackpool?

Hope everyone's having a good bank hol weekend so far.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Not been to Nero's for ages Yvonne   Tilly just can't sit still anymore so I've been having people round or taking her to JJ's which is far more practical. It won't be too long before little Luke is just the same  

Can't do Thursday ( but would love to meet us some other time) Tilly is 1 on Friday so party planning and baking to do   I am so excited- she has so many pressies and I have decorated her bedroom as her main present. She never even slept in her nursery 'cos we moved before she was old enough so I have created a proper little girls bedroom for her.

Hope everyone else is OK

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Where has the last year gone?!    I can't believe Tilly is going to be 1 already..... I bet Tilly will love her bedroom, little girls love that sort of thing don't they?  I've just had to wash and put away all of Luke's early baby and newborn stuff and get his 0-3 months stuff ready he's growing so fast    On the plus side, he's slept through from 11pm until about 6am every night the last week (thank god for the Amby baby hammock we bought!) and he's starting to shout and make little cooing noises and trying to smile now though    He's putting on nearly a pound a week and he's got such long legs he's bursting out of clothes meant to go up to 11lb!

Just let me know when you're free to meet up, my mum and baby group doesn't start until the end of the month so we go out for a walk into town most days (must stop spending money though   )

Hi everyone else, hope everyone's okay xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls

How's everybody?

Well I've had the AF from hell again and because of my bl**dy mix up with the cyclo my AF was 36 days this time (12 days more than usual) so it's really mucked my system up!! Started back on the cyclo properly now so I'm hoping that I may be able to cycle at the end of May (FSH permitting).

Had a nightmare last night, my mum and stepdad were on their way back from Turkey and my stepdad collapsed at the airport and had to be rushed to Antalya hospital. The upshot is, that he's had to have heart surgery and they've put a stent in. My poor mum can't speak any Turkish and was left on her own all night in a room not knowing what the heck was happening. They've now sent an interpreter so she's more in the picture now. He's stable but will be staying in intensive care for a few days and in the hospital for a week or so until he's well enough to be flown back. I've been pulling my hair out all morning trying to get Thomas Cook to get a rep out to her so that she can find out what is going to be happening. Nightmare!!!!

Anyhow, it never rains hey!!

Hope you are all well. Our little thread has been very quite of late.

George - I would defo like to come to the next meet up. Let me know where and when.

Sam - how's your mum?

Yvonne - How's our gorgeous little Luke?

Bright Eyes - Made any decisions yet chuck??

Dawn   How's my little cycle buddy?

Love to you all

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Sarah, your poor mum, I bet she was terrified sat there on her own all night and poor you being stuck at home.  You feel so helpless don't you?  We had a similar situation with FIL last year, he had a massive stroke on holiday in Germany.  Thankfully though, he was in the best place for it to have happened as he got those special drugs that have to be given within the first couple of hours of it happening but after an MRI scan has been done and the drugs aren't routinely available in the UK plus it can be a bit hit and miss how quickly you get a scan.  Really hope your poor dad recovers quickly and is back home soon.    Luke is really good, he's growing so quickly though   I don't know where the days are going at the minute, it only seems 2 minutes since he was born    Fingers crossed your FSH is all okay and you can start tx again this month    

How is everyone else doing?  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Grils

Sarah   oh your poor mum! i hope your step dad is on the mend now   I'll defo keep you posted for the next meet up!!

Yvonnw - it sounds like Luke is growing fast, i love seeing them develope all those little movement like smiles  

Sam - Tilly's new room sounds lovely   enjoy your baking tomorrow (Deila does some love recipies online!) 

Hope everyone else is well  

My Lupus test came back ok so, fingers crossed, we sould be starting FET tx on my next AF   

George x x


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies.  

Been lurking in the background.  Well i started DR on 14 April, and then started to stimm on 30 April.  Have been for 2 stimm scans so far, 1st one was on 5th May which showed 3 follies on left and 8 on right, then at my 2nd scan on 7th May it showed 7 follies on left and 8 on right.  Was told i needed 3 follies over 17mm and my biggest 2 were 19 and 15mm, and then had lots at 13,12,11,10,9,8mm so back for next scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed i have the 3 needed so EC can go ahead on Monday.  Have found the injections nice and easy, been doing it all myself, DH just likes to watch and cringe, lol.  Not had to many side effects, just tired and sore at the mo.  Any words of advice as EC gets closer!! 

Pip xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Pip you're doing great, that's a really good number of follies!  My scan results were pretty similar to yours and I ended up with about 22 follies and 15 eggs so things are looking for you to get some frosties as well.  Glad you're not suffering too badly with side effects - I got horrendous migraines and hot flushes when d/r (am prone to migraines anyway but these were awful - we were out one day and I had to get DH to pull over and I threw up at the side of the road   ).  I found EC easy as I was so out of it from the sedative I don't remember the actual procedure - found ET a bit uncomfortable though with the full bladder and being in stirrups for ages (Mr L had to reload the catheter as one of the embies got stuck!), I felt like I was going to wee all over him    You might be a bit sore after EC so make sure you've got some co-codamol in and a hot water bottle at the ready.  I was fine but everyone's different.  The worst bit is waiting for the phone call the next day to see how many fertilised.  Good luck   

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG my baby is 1 !! Can't believe how time flies   

Pips sure you'll be fine, good luck for monday     We need some good news- it's about time   

Yvonne, agree totally waiting for the call is the worst bit. I had my first EC & ET on a bank holiday so had a day 3 transfer that was the worst!! I had to wait for 2 phone calls  

I'm off to Abersoch for a week tomorrow so won't be around. Hope everyone has a good week

x


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies.  Well i had my final stimming scan today, and now have 20 follies and yipeeeee i had 4 over 17mm so its all go for monday.  Just done my final stimming injections and got the hcg one at 9:45pm tonight.  Was told i had to decide on monday if i want sedation or GA, does most people have sedation and totally not remember anything!!  Only thing thats still worrying me is that IV line.  Hope your all well today.  xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Good Luck for today Pips x


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,  Just to say EC went fine, opted for sedation and produced 13 eggs from approx 20 follies so we are pretty pleased with that.  So ET should be on Weds if the next 24hrs goes to plan.  Pip xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi gang, been AWOL again as just so busy at work. By the time I get in and have tean it's off to bed and no time for PC! Got a late start this AM as have to go to a meeting at 7.30 tonight and not worth coming home and then going back again.. so will be a long day.. so decided to turn in a bit later.
Pips - well done on your first tx. Fingers crossed all goes to plan  
Sam - have a lovely break and hpe the sun shines 
Sarah - what a nightmare. it's hard enough with folkd being unwell in this country but miles away and the language barrier.. you must have felt so helpless. Hope that your Dad is on the mend and can be home to uk soon 
George - fingers crossed that you an start tx as planned. 
Yvonne- sounds like you have a little one full of charatcter already!

I've not really made a decision yet mainly as DH is refusing to discuss things and wants " time out" from it all. I had my FSH and Ovarian Reserve redone but been too chicken to go get the results! Have to go Dentist on Thurs so will come back via the surgery and get them. DH is ready to book flights to Australia for all of Dec to see family. I want to get excited about it but keep thinking what if our potential FET in Sept works... then won't afford and would be anxious about going all that way. It's part of his denial but we have to book by 31/5 to get a good deal. DH has refused to take my worries about this on board as he says fedup of revolving life around tx and it probably won't work anyway! I think that we will do this FET late summer and then call it a day if I am going to be honest. Over the last 4 years we have had so many good embryos returned with no success I think that my body is trying to tell me something.. and DH will not consider DE I am sure.

Anyway, I had better go. DH had a mate stay last night as he is working near and better than a hotel! Want to get bed stripped and washed before I go!

lots of love
Bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Pips - good luck for ET      

BrightEyes   oh honey, your DH sounds as positive as mine   if your FET works i september, you and DH will just have to deal with it! 

Sam - hope Tilly had a great birthday     

Will i shoudl be getting my protocol soon but it's basicaly this:
Start day 1 on injections to 'shut' off the ovaries for three weeks, then start the estrogen tablets ( for a further 10-14 days).
It sounds like such a long winded process   i just want to get on with it now...

George x x


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies.

Well the clinic rang just after 11am.  Out of the 13 eggs collected yesterday, 7 where immature and 6 suitable for use.  So out of the 6, they carried out the ICSI procedure.  4 have made it through the night, 1 did not fert at all, and the other 1 was abnormal.  So mixed feelings about only having 4 suitable for useage as we had hoped to be able to freeze a few, but should be greatful we have 4 that are suitable so far.  So ET is at 10am tomorrow.

Pip xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Pips.. Sorry that you did not get the number that you wanted but try to remember that it only takes one little one at the end of the day. 

I can share your disapoointment as the same happened to me in March.  We always had some to freeze in the past but last tx I had 7 out of 11 that were immature... and only 2 that made it to transfer. I never got an answer from Care as to why my results were so different. They had changed the monitoring ( less scans, no bloods and earlier cetrotide) and I wondered if that was the case but they felt not?? Not sure what plan you followed?

Hope that you have 2 strong embies to go back.. then take it easy , try not to stress over the next 2 weeks and we will all have our fingers crossed for you  
Bright Eyes


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi.  ET went to plan this morning, from my 4 embies, 2 were grade 2 and 2 grade 3.  So the 2 grade 2 embies are now onboard and test date is 28 May.

Has anyone else taken utrogestan!! In my protocol i am due to start taking one table twice a day starting 2 days after EC (which is today), did not take one this morning as i had ET, so am i right in thinking i should take my 1st one tonight!!

Also any tips on what to avoid doing and eating during the 2ww!!

Pip xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Pip, sorry you didn't get more eggs but glad you now have two snuggling back in your tum where they belong    I had Utrogestan and did one in the morning and one in the evening so yes, you're right that your first will be tonight.  I think I used to do mine at 7am and 7pm (could go back to bed after doing the first one   )  Make sure you've got some panty liners as the Utrogestan leaves a mess, your body absorbs the progesterone but the white stuff in the capsule that carries it leaks out everywhere, very icky!  Only thing I can think of during 2ww is gentle walking (it increases the blood supply to the uterus) but not sure about food.  We went away for the weekend during our 2ww as it was our first wedding anniversary so I was a bit of a piggy when it came to food as I was in holiday mode    Oh, and no heavy lifting!  Keeping everything crossed for you   

Sam, hope Tilly had a good birthday and enjoy your hols.  

George, is all the shut down the oestrogen before you start stimms?  That's a long protocol    Hopefully this will be the one for you though   

Bright Eyes, sorry you've had no luck as yet talking DH around.  Australia sounds fantastic though and if your FET works, it's meant to be safe to fly up until mid third trimester.  I know it's not quite the same but we flew to Paris with SS when I was about 8 weeks - we'd said we'd take him to Disney and DH's ex-wife decided to kick off and insist we went in the summer hols instead of October like we'd planned and it was easier in the end to just do it    Don't worry about money, if you get a BFP and go to Australia, you'll still find a way of coping financially while you're on mat pay - it's amazing how resourceful we can be when we put our minds to it    Fingers crossed your test results are all okay xx

Hi everyone else  

Yvonne xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just got back from Fuerteventura, it was bliss!!!  Oh well, back to the real world now!  

Sarah - Hello hun, how is your step-dad doing?  I hope he is on the mend and that your mum is doing okay too.  I can't believe you have had another AF from hell - lets hope that your FSH is where it should be and that you can cycle this month.   that its your time.

Sam - Any news about the tubal flushing?  Happy belated 1st birthday to Tilly too.

Bright Eyes - Did you get the results from the surgery?  I think I would be inclined to get the flights booked too - get yourselves to Oz - the break will do you both good.

Pips - sending you   that you get a BFP.

Yvonne - I can't believe how quickly Luke is growing!  He's gorgeous.

George - Great news about your lupus test -   that your FET tx can start this month.

Love to all, 

Dawn xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

just a quickie will post more later just wanted to say Bright Eyes, get the flights booked!! I ended up flying to California  at 19 weeks pregnant because we had just got totally fed up with putting our life on hold and booked a flight after our m/c.

Dawf heard nothing from the gynae   need to chase this week...  how long is it since yours?

more later

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam - its been 2 months now since mine - my sister caught in her third month so I'm praying that the same will happen to me!    Let  me know how you get on.

Dawn xx


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All

My name is Kathy I am currently in 2ww had EC Friday 15/05/09 and 3 day embryo transfer 2 x grade 2 7 and 8 cell on Monday 18/05/09
Have 2 frosties as well
I am 41 have been sterilised 15 years ago (3 children all grown up from previous marriage DP has none)
I am literally climbing the walls  - any hints or tips during this 2ww

Kathy xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Kathy and welcome,

Your other half shares the same name as my DH.  We went away for a long weekend during our 2ww as it was our first wedding anniversary and it definitely helped take our minds off things.  Gentle walking is meant to be good though as it's stimulates blood flow to the uterus - it certainly didn't do me any harm! Other than the obvious no heavy lifting etc. I can't think of anything else.  You're nearly halfway to OTD so not long to go now.  Fingers crossed for a BFP - we're due some good news on this board   

Hi everyone else, where are you all hiding then?  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Luke is looking divine, Yvonne   Apparently CARE are organising a trip to Camelot for all the successes, have you had a letter?

Katy, good luck unfortunately the 2ww is a nightmare just try and stay positive.

Pips how are you getting on?

Hi everyone else

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

He is a bit scrummy isn't he?    I had the letter, Ady's working though so I'm debating whether or not to brave it on my own    Are you going?


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies, where you all hiding!! Its gone quiet on here the past few weeks.

Hey Kathy good to see you on here as well, how you doing today!!

Well as for me i am now 9dpt, so only 6 more long days to go until OTD.  Had been feeling pretty crappy the past week, but felt semi normal the past few days, but have been out and about doing more things to keep busy instead of sitting around waiting for AF to show up. 

Hope everyone is ok.

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Kathy - Hi and welcome - like Sam says, just try and stay positive - i know its easier said than done though.   for your BFP.

Pips - I think its better to try and keep yourself busy - I hope the next 6 days go as quickly as possible for you.  Sending you  .

I hope everybody is doing okay....its been very quiet on here!

Off to Abersoch tomorrow camping for the weekend.......Oh Joy! 

Dawn x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello again,
I'm sure I recognise a few names on here from a year ago.

Our ICSI was successful in Feb 08 and we now have the most amazing daughter Niamh Jessica.

We ended up with 2 frosties and are hoping to use them in August/Sept. I bit the bullet today and rang the clinic to make an appt for a review to discuss this. Turns out we've got an appt with Mr Lowe yipeeee he's so lovely!!!

Eeeeek, anyone know the current pricing for a medicated FET


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawnf have fun in Abersoch,  I love it there- DH and I are thinking of getting a place there, we love it so much we go every year Hopefully this'll be your month  

Gemma lovely to hear from you, congrats on baby Niamh, good luck with ther FET- not sure about pricing.

Pips, sounds like you are doing OK. AF will NOT show up      

I haven't got the letter Yvonne 'cos it will have gone to my old address but my freind Laraine told me about it, she can't go   Will have to pick my mail up from our old house tomorrow, when is it- I think I would love to go but would find it VERY emotional to see all those miracle together? let me know the date and I'll tell you if we can make it.

Gemma did you get the letter too?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, It's on fathers day 21st June, let me know if you're going and I'll PM you the booking info.  I know what you mean about it being emotional, I still get all teary eyed sometimes when I look at Luke    How's your mum doing now?  Is she out of hospital yet?

Pip, good luck with OTD, I was very naughty and tested early  

Dawn, enjoy camping (you're very brave camping - give me my home comforts and a lovely hotel any day   )

Niamh, congrats on your little girl and good luck with your FET.  Can't help on the pricing I'm afraid but there is a fees page on Care's website when you go to the Manchester section.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hi Kathy and welcome   hope your not going to crazy on your 2ww  

Yvonne - awww look a Luke now, he's growing so fast!

Sam - the Camalot trip sounds like sucha fantastic idea!! are you going?

Pips       sending you loads of positive vibes for your OTD   

Dawn - hope the sun comes out for your camping trip!!

Niamh - i've just started my first fet, but i'm not definate on the price, but you can look onthe website - good luck!!

Well what a morning!! woke up and AF has decided to come right on time for a change, but i'd been so busy at work i'd not organised anything for my FET - so after a panic & mad dash to Care I now have my meds to start DR'ing.... 1st jab tonight!! i cant belive its just creept up on me like that...

George x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi George,

He changes every day now, part of me loves it cos he's smiling and giggling now but another tiny part of me keeps thinking how he's growing up so fast and he's not going to be my baby for long  

Nice of AF to do as she's told for once    Soooo..... you're back on the rollercoaster again!  That did come round quick.  Really hope it works for you, you deserve it sweetie      

Well, we have decided to start trying again (will egg share again) when Luke is about 6 months (my mum thinks we're a bit mad   ) as Ady has to go on methotrexate for his arthritis soon which will make his little swimmers toxic.  In the meantime though we're going to keep trying "au naturel".  His sample for Luke was the best it had ever been at e/c and we were offered to change from ICSI to standard IVF on the day so you never know, one might just find it's way there    Not likely though as that did happen just before the tx which got us Luke and it ended in an early m/c and they thought it was probably a damaged swimmer which had somehow found it's way but hey, stranger things have happened!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Yvonne - good for you for trying for a baby bro or sis for Luke   as for the BMS you never know! and it doesn't hurt to try


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi all
Sorry been so quiet but it's all been a bit stressful in this household! I had my FSH back and it was 8.8 .. always been at 6 but no that worried as know that things can make it go up and down but may explain why last tx not response not so good. Ovarian reserve not back and GP thinks that maybe they forgot to ask for it or lab did not process. Have to wait to hear from them. Think that not going to make a difference though as I think we ( or rather DH) has called time on any more tx apart from using the frosties we have. He is adament about Australia and we just  cannot afford another fresh cycle this year and to go to Aus. I will be 43 next Feb  so any more tx has to be this year.. Mr L agrees. He has shown where is priority is. We have to think whether we do FET in Sept ( can't do before them for lots of reasons) and risk a BFP ( I know that then we could still go to Aus but I am not sure if I would be happy as would be only around 12 weeks and also as an older mum would want all the tests I need and would not want to be out in Aus and needing them... DH says he would still go regardless and I could cancel.. what support!)... or to leave FET till next year ( it would then have to be April as we are not allowed leave in feb/ march). My head is spinning with it all! I think we may just wait... but them maybe I am just chicken as I know that this FET will be the end of the line so looking for excuse to put it off!
Anyway enough of my moans!
Yvonne - glad to hear that motherhood suiting you and brave you getting on the rollercoaster again !! 
Kathy - good luck and welcome! Just take it easy but also keep your mind occupied! 
Pips - got everything crossed 
George - Good Luck !!
Dawn - enjoy the tent! I am with Yvonne, I like the soft bed, bath and coffee in bed! Have fun 
Love to Sam too!

Been for a haircut so good excuse to to go to Gym and get it messed up! Going to have glass of vino instead and chill out for the weekend
Lots of Love Bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright Eyes   it sounds like you've got a real dilema   and only you can make the decision, regardless of what your DH thinks


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George-- I was wondering who Pinky was     Good luck with you FET   

Wow, Yvonne- you're brave trying for another one so soon   . Tilly is an absolute rascal-she runs us ragged I'm desperate for another but know my life would be totally crazy   Anyway - just a pipe dream for me another IVF is not an option (it cost us £10k to have Tilly with all the various treatments and we just don't have that much available cash anymore) and we've never stopped trying TTC naturally and it's never happened... Not moaning- I have a gorgeous princess and am extrmemly lucky to have 1. Got the letter from CARE today-think we will probably go but just need to double check with DH.

Bright Eyes    , you poor thing. I know I would try and negotiate a deal with DH to borrow some money and do both. TBH because the men aren't physically involved in the this process we forget how much it impacts them, sounds to me like he is just dealing with things in his own way and trying to take some timeout. That doesn't mean it isn't a priority for him he just needs to have something positive to focus on.

After my m/c DH and I were traumatised and decided we had put our life on hold for too long and decided to do all the things we wouldn't do with a baby i.e.camping, weekends away etc. We need to learn how to enjoy just being a normal couple again with interests besides TTC. I really believed our more laid back attitude helped us get our BFP.

You would be absolutely fine flying at 12 weeks and just think about the tests after everything you have gone through to get this baby (that you are going to have) would you really want to risk having an amnio that could result in an m/c?

I would also say go for it, time isn't stopping for any of us and if you don't do it you will end up blaming DH for ever. Good luck and I hope you can sort things out


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

morning all

just thought i'd check in and say Hi

still struggling a bit but taking each day as it comes
seen the consultant and there are no reasons why my waters broke early but also no reason for it to happen again if we are lucky enough to get pregnant again. he said cos i've got pregnant naturally once there should be no reason why it won't happen again but would review it again in 6 months if we wanted to. if i get pregnant again he said he will put a stitch in my cervix just for peace of mind and scan me every week if i want it, he has been really good and said he will do anything we want to ease our minds.

anyway back to work on Tuesday (need to or the mortgage won't be paid, sick pay doesn't go very far) i'm looking forward to it but dreading it as well, it'll be good to get back into a routine than shutting myself away (which i've been doing a bit)

just wanted to say hi and hope you are all ok

i'm gonna try and post a bit more

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, glad to hear from you   Sounds like you have a fabulous consultant which is exactly what you need right now. 

Good luck on Tuesday I'll be thinking of you.

x


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Em - Lovely to hear from you, my sister had the stitch put in and went full term, so fingers crossed for you - when you are ready !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em ~ I'm so so sorry to read your sad news. Thinking of you and DH xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Kerry

Are you going to Gullivers world DH can't decide whether to go or not

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, hope you dont mind me posting, I'm an ex-care girl and lurk on here from time to time.

I just read Em's very sad news and just wanted to pop on to say that I'm thinking of you Em xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Well I survived the camping trip and Sam you're right, Abersoch is beautiful.  We stayed on a camp site just near The Warren - would've loved to stay at The Warren, what a great place!

Bright Eyes - I hope you are okay, thinking of you  

Em - thinking of you hun  

Hi to Sam, Yvonne, George, Sarah (how are you Mrs?), Niamh, Kathy and to anyone I have missed.

Dawn x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sam ~ don't think we are going to Gullivers, DH not keen on the idea and with it being fathers day we'll have family to see. But I might ask him again! Are you going?

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Girls

How are you all? Just read back through a few pages to try to catch up. Thanks for all your lovely messages about my stepdad. he is home and much better now. He's had to retire as he was along distance lorry driver so that's getting him down but all in all he's doing really well.

Sorry I've been AWOL, I was just taking some time out  

Well I started my 3rd and final full cycle on Sunday  , my FSH has come right back down to 11 which is fab for me so we're on the rollercoaster again!! I was so convinced leaving Care on Saturday that this wouldn't be the month but hey miracles will never cease. I am putting it down to the fact that I've had 3 colonics, loads of acupuncture and I've been running quite a bit each week. Got my first scan on Saturday so fingers crossed. Plus I reckon sods law had something to do with it as we've been planning our 20 year school reunion which is next Saturday, so I'll now be going stone cold sober!

Niamh - hello. It cost us about £1200 for our FET with the drugs.

George - hiya sweetie, so where are you up to with your FET?? I need filling in!!

Yvonne - OMG lady, I take my hat off to you, how brave are you getting back on the rollercoaster. Luke is looking soooo cute xxx

Sam - Hope Tilly's 1st birthday was fab. How's your mum??

Bright Eyes - I felt so sad to read your post hun. I think Samper is right, it's just DH's coping mechanism and he's probably feeling like the whole IF business has totally taken over your lives. It would probably do you the world of good to literally leave things on ice and have a break for a bit. Borrow the money for the next tx if you need to. It's not worth putting any more strain on your relationship. Hope you can find a compromise xxx

Em - How are you ? Your consultant sounds lovely and that support will make things far more bearable when the time comes that you do fall pregnant again. Take care of you and DH xx

Dawn - hello matey, i am fine xxx

Kerry - Hi x

Pips - Any news? 

Well guys bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

That all sounds really positive Sarah so will be     for you

My Mum is on the mend, hopefully she will be going over to Oz end of June assuming she gets the sign off from the plastic surgeon on Friday  

Tilly's birthday was lovely she was thoroughly spoiled   She gets cheekier everyday now

George hope everything is going well   

Kerry, probably not going to go to Gullivers- not convinced there is much there to keep 1 year olds amused but at the same time would love to see all the little miracles 

How is everyone else?


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Got a BFN this morning care have made an appointment to see Mr Atkinson next Wednesday but dont think I could got through ths heartbreak and pain again
We have 2 frosties both grade 2 6 cell 

Kathy xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sarah - So good to hear from you.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hun.     Are you on the long or short tx?
Sending you lots of  

Kathy - I am so sorry to hear your news.  I know you say that you don't think that you could go through all this pain again, but its amazing how you change your mind.  Each day you'll feel a little stronger, until you come to the point that you think "bring it on".  Take each day as it comes and if you feel the need, speak to the counsellor at care.  Sending you  

Hi to all.  

Dawn x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Ugh.. just typed a long reply and then somehow lost it all!!! Have to start again ! Looks like we have made a decision on tx and are going with FET in Sept and then call it a day ( I live in hope that he will change mind and at least consider DE).  DH is adament about giong to Aus for 4+ weeks in Dec  and that means that we cannot afford a fresh tx. He hit the roof at the suggestion of taking a loan out as we have never borrowed money for anything apart for the morgage.. and he wil not have anything unless we can pay for it.  In some ways I know that we had to draw the line at some point for full cycles but I wanted it to be for the right reasons and not because he wants a damn holiday. I think that this is his way of saying he has had enough without actually coming right out with it. We will go ahead with FET and if we get a bfp then I will cross that bridge when I come to it about going.. I can always cancel and he will go on his own. I am going to speak to a councellor about it all I think as at the moment I have so much resentment about the whole thing and DH attitiude to tx right from the start. 

We are off to Lake Garda at the weekend for a week and so it will give us time to try to talk properly about this I hope.

Went to Barmouth last weekend with my folks in a caravan, it was fab.

Kathy - sorry to hear your news. Sending you 
Sam - glad to hear your mum is on the med. She has had a real bad time of it and it seems like ages that this has been going on now. Glad tilly had a fab birthday 
George- hope all is going well with tx. Sending love and  your way.
Swinny - hope all goes well for you too  
Dawn  - thanks for all the thoughts, it helps to know that we all know how we we feel... noone else does or can. 
Em - I was so sad to hear your news. Love and prayers still coming your way

Hi to everyone else I missed. Well better dash else will be made for work! Catch up when I get back off hols if not before.
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kathy   Don't cancel your appointment you may change your mind and decide you can't just leave 2 frosties  

Bright Eyes fingers crossed FET WILL work. I hope you can talk about things to DH. Do you know why is he so against a DE cycle? Have a lovely weekend x

hi everyone else


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning ladies

Kathy -   I am so sorry honey. Please don't cancel your appointment though, it will be good to talk to Dr A. make your decisions afterwards. You've paid for your follow up so it'd be a shame not to go.

Dawn - hello little matey, nice to hear from you too. Hope this is the month for your TTC naturally and fingers crossed it goes the same way as it did for your sis 

Samper - Thanks chicky, fingers crossed that it's 3rd full cycle lucky for us. We have decided that this is it for us now. Can't keep putting ourselves through this torture.

Bright Eyes - I think the counselling would be a fantastic idea. I know exactly how you're feeling and it's so hard not to let this IF business get to your relationship. I think that it does sound like your DH has had enough and he just doesn't want to hurt you by actually having that conversation. Your plan is a good one and hopefully the FET in Sept will be successful and bu**er the trip to Oz, you won't care about not going anyway if you get your BFP. Men!!!! they can be so annoying! I personally would prefer them to be just upfront and voice exactly what's on their minds, but like you I have a DP who is not too clever at voicing his feelings and would prefer to stick his head in the sand. Go off and enjoy your holiday together, Lake Garda will be lovely this time of year, have a fab time xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah - where are you up to with your tx? i hope all is going well for you       

Bright Eyes - i agree with everyone else, sod the holiday and just concentrate on getting that BFP   you can always make your mind up to go or not nearer the time  

Kathy - you are proberbly a bit raw at the moment, but you will get your strength back  

Sam - good to hear your mum is getting better   

Hi Dawn, Yvonne, Kerry and everyone else  

Well i've been dr'ing for 12 ays now and i've had some blinding headaches   either that or it was too much sun   also got my mouth ulcers back and  poorly tounge where i bit it   even chololate makes it sore... not fair!!

George x x x 

ps, we might be having another meet up soon, so i'll kep you all posted


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya George

oh I am so with you on the headaches!! I am also having real trouble sleeping and I defo think it's the Buserelin. Well tonight's injection will be my sith day on stimms and it's my 1st scan tomorrow morning at 11.15 so just hoping that my follies are cooking nicely. Have you had your AF yet then?? When will you start your stimms?? Hope you're feeling better soon chick xxxx

I am definitely up for the next gathering. The only weekends that I can't really do are Saturday 27th and the weekend of the 4th of July. 

Hope the rest of our gang are ok? 

I am off to my 20 year school reunion tomorrow night so really looking forward to that, need to get my shocking pink shoes on and cobalt blue eyeliner and go rip roaring back to the 80's. It'll feel like a scene from Ashes to Ashes won't it!!

I'll bob back on tomorrow and let you know how the scan went

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pips1983 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies, how are you all doing!!

Well after our BFN we took ourselves away for 4 days down to Nefyn in Wales and had a few days driving around the coast and checking out all the beaches with the dogs.  

Well back to reality today, got of review meeting on 17th June (i think), anyone got any recommendations on questions to ask!!!  

Pip xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all, 

I've been lurking on the 40+ boards but I've just been referred to Manchester Care (appointment next Tuesday) so I thought I'd pop in and say hello.

All being well we are hoping to have our 3rd go in July with CARE after 2 BFN's at Liverpool, but it all depends on what the specialist says, as my age is 43 and going up and my BMI is 30 but coming down!!

Beth


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Beth - Hi and welcome to the thread.  Good luck for your appointment on Tuesday and hope your tx can start asap.

Sarah - Been thinking of you today - how did your scan go?  Hope your follies are cooking nicely!  Hope you enjoy your school re-union tonight.

Pip - Its good that you took some time out - it makes all the difference, its just a shame that we all have to come back to the real world!

George - How you feeling?

Bright Eyes - sending you  

Well, unfortunately for me, TTC naturally hasn't worked again!   I really thought it would work like it did for my sister.  Oh well, back to the drawing board and it looks like FET next month for us.  Just   that our 3 frosties thaw.

Hi to Sam, Yvonne, Em ( ) and to all the lovely ladies on this thread.

Dawn xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawn    Will be sending lots of     for your FET x

Hi Beth, one of my Mum and Babies friend got her BFP 3rd time lucky at CARE and she was 42. Another one was 49 (!!!) she got a BFN from CARE but they spotted polyps during her cycle which she had removed and then natural BFP the following month- so not too old at 43  

Pip it's good to take some time out...

Hi everyone else

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Just popping on quickly to let you know how I went on this morning. Well I've got 5 follies on my left ovary (largest being 14mm) and my lazy right ovary only has one at 8mm for the time being. all in all everything is looking good. Back on Monday morning for another scan.

Off up to Cheshire now for party time tonight.

Dawn - Sorry TTC hasn't worked this month. Hopefully we'll both have our BFP's next month together xxx

Hi to the rest of the gang

S xxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds good Sarah    Where about's in Cheshire are you?


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and for the positive stories 
I'll let you know how I get on next week.
Have a great weekend
Beth


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah - Sending you   for your scan tomorrow.  How was your party

Dawn xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I had a fantastic night catching up with all of my old schoolies. The girls hadn’t changed a bit but the blokes were all grey and thinning on top hee hee!!! It was sooooo strange but really cool too, it was as though we’d all only seen each other the previous week. Nice to see that friendships always remain the same even after 20 years. Had a few cheeky red wines too, which I said I wasn’t going to, for the last 3 cycles I was totally tee total and it didn’t work so what the hell!!

Had my scan this morning and my follies are growing nicely, I have 1 x17mm, 2 x16mm, 2 x15mm and a little baby 10mm one today. My lining is 8mm so that’s good too!!

Sam - I was born and brought up in lovely Winsford so that's where the gathering was. It was so much fun. I now live in Summerseat near Bury.

Dawn  

Beth - hello and welcome to the thread xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah - Fab news on your follies - you're sure cooking them nicely! 

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah - i'm only having a fet so didn't think i will be having an af  your reunion sounds like fun!! keep those follies cooking nicely   

Pips - good to hear you've had a few days out   

Lyzbeth - good luck with your tx at Care, it look like you've done really well reducing your BMI  

Dawn - will you be having natural or medicated FET?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok   

No news from me... still doing the DR'ing injections for another week....

George x x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just a quick post as I'm at work. My PC at home went down last night after posting some piccies of my new Fur babies on ******** so can only pop on now at work until it's sorted.

Had another scan this morning and EC is going to be Friday so things have progressed much quicker than on my previous 2 cycles. All good news I'm hoping.

George - How are you feeling with the downregging injections?

Dawn - Thanks matey. I am feeling positive at the moment so lets hope that everything goes to plan xx

Bye for now

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

OOOHhhhhh new fur babies!! Sarah can we see them?? great news about egg collection


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I'm officially a Manchester Care Girl! 

I had my appointment with the consultant today and I start my next ICSI in July at CARE Manchester, the odds aren't too good but he suggested one more go with my own eggs, he said that I'll be on a different treatment to the previous clinic, a "flare" cycle to try to boost my overies and if that doesn't work we need to go the donor egg route, anyway I will try and be as positive that we will be 3rd time lucky with my own eggs.

Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great news Lzybeth   good luck


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great to see some activity around here again, will be looking out for some positive stories      

Sarah, hoping you get a great bunch of embies on Friday   my DH went to the Grange in Hartford so not too far away from Winsford.

Lyzbeth, most CARE patients are put on an antagonist flare cycle, the great thing about thi is no nasty d/r   so no really basty s/e and generally around 12- 17 days from cd1 to EC. Good luck

Hope everyone else is OK and all those d/ring are suffering too much.

DH & I have started talking about 'what next' I would like to pursue adoption but he is worried he won't love a child not naturally ours as much as Tilly (I'm sure he would but he is a worrier) so he'd rather us do another IVF and would like to try and raise the cash for a few cycles- I'm not convinced though so watch this space


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Lyzbeth - That's fab news. Fingers crossed that a different protocol is just the ticket for you xxx

Samper - OMG that's so brave to even be thinking about going through it all again. It worked once though so there's no reason why it can't again  . I had quite a few friends that went to Hartford. How old is your hubby? 

George  

Hello to the rest of the gang  wherever you all are


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Sarah, I still think I would prefer the adoption route. I hate the thought of precious little kids growing up in care home and would love to give one a happy home.

DH is 35 his brother is 33 and they both went to the Grange. Nick and Ben Perry   It would be a small world if you knew them


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Sarah - Wishing you lots of luck for EC on Friday.    Your tx seems to have whizzed by - here's hoping that your 2WW goes just as fast!  

Sam - Any news on the tubal flushing yet?

George - We'll be doing a natural FET next month.  How are you hun?

Lyzbeth - Wishing you lots of luck for your tx.

Hi to all,

Dawn xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for all your lovely messages. 

Sam - I totally agree with you and I would definitely adopt, I think it's the loveliest thing ever. Unfortunately Paul is set against it totally at the moment.

I am sooooo nervous for EC tomorrow. Had my trigger at midnight last night so I’ll be going down to theatre at midday tomoz. Here’s hoping for some lovely eggies that are happy to fertilise.

My PC is down at home and I am leaving work at 5 but I will try and get a message through to you all over the weekend.

Love and big hugs to you all


Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all you lovely ladies  

Sorry I've been awol for a while, been mad busy and had to install a new PC as my old one finally died!

Sarah, good luck for tomorrow, I'll be keeping everything crossed this is the one for you     

Sam, I knew you'd hadn't given up on more kids   whichever way you go whether more IVF or adoption I know you'll get a brother or sister for Tilly one way or another  

Lyzbeth, fingers crossed this new protocol will work for you  

George, hope you don't have to DR for too much longer, know exactly what you mean about the killer headaches and feeling rough  

Dawn, never say never to ttc naturally - if the tubal flushing has worked and cleared whatever is in there you could get pg anytime within the next year.  Is there any sort of test (other than getting pg obviously) they can do to see if it's worked?

Bright Eyes, hope you enjoyed your hol and you managed to get some time to talk to DH.  Sorry you're having such a rough time sweetie  

Well, I'd better shoot and pluck Luke from in front of CBeebies, had to get the bottles sterilised and wash the dishes and he wasn't in the mood for keeping himself amused for 20 minutes or watching what I was doing in the kitchen    Oh I'm so bad relying on the TV      Still, at least it keeps him chuckling instead of grumbling  

Yvonne xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Sarah    keep us posted.

Yvonne great to hear from you   Wait until you have to strap him in a chair or play pen to keep him still   It won't be long

x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - my sis has just had to buy a gate for her baby, she's just learnt to crawl and is really motoring around   

Dawn - we might end up being cycle buddies, this DR'ing lark is taking ages   

Sam - please keep us posted if you do decide to adopt, i'd love to hear your story and i'm sure you would love the child just as much as you do Tilly   

Sarah - load's of       for collection tomorrow   Good luck!!

George x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

sarah hope all went well yesterday, keep us posted   
x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hiya Girls, 

Sarah - Hope you got lots of lovely little embies yesterday.   

Yvonne - No, there is no test that they can give us to see if it has worked, other than get pg -   !  The consultant has said that he would be willing to repeat the procedure in 6 months if it hasn't worked.

Lots of love to everybody, hope you're all enjoying the sunshine.

Dawn xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone heard from Sarah? I hope everything went OK and you are now officially PUPO   

How's everyone else getting on?

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
hope some of you remember me! 
just was thinking about you and though I would pop in and say hello and let you know Im still alive!  Things are slowly improving for me, I've managed to buy the house off dh so feel a lot more settled. I've even had a few dates would you believe!  I have up and down days but mainly through the support of my friends and family I am having more up days.
I hope your all ok and those who are still searching for their dreams have their dreams come true very soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god I have just seen Em's news  words arent enough xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Flower, of course we remember you. So pleased to hear you are doing well. keep in touch.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Flowerpot!! lovely to hear from you   hope things are getting there for you


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

So sorry that I am only just posting. My PC at home is goosed so no internet at home. Well everything went well. I went for EC on Friday and I got 4 eggs and out of the 4 three were mature and 2 fertilised, so we've got one grade 2 and one grade 3 back onboard. I took it totally easy from Monday through to yesterday but I am back in work today...boo!!!! The whole weekend following EC was traumatic this time for me, I just had a feeling of impending doom all weekend for some reason. We were on pins on Saturday morning as we didin't get the embryologists call until 12.30 so I was climbing the walls. I think my expectations had been so high after our last cycle where all 4 collected fertilised and made grade 1 embies. Dr Lowe did my transfer on Monday too and that went really well, so by now I am hoping that my lovely little embies are starting to snuggle in.

Flowerpot - Hiya honey, it's so nice to hear from you xxxx

Dawn & George - How you two ladies going on?

Yvonne - Hello chuckles how's life being a mum?

Sam - Hello babes. hope everything is ok with you xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Sarah - I've been checking in every night to see how you had got on - I am so pleased to hear from you and that are now officially PUPO.  I will be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you hun.  Take it easy.  

Flowerpot -  

George - How you doing Mrs  

Sam and Yvonne -  

Well DH and I have decided that if the dreaded AF arrives next month - we'll be contacting MFS to start natural FET.  Scary!

Love to all, 

Dawn xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Grils

Sarah - woo hoo you PUPO lady!!! hope your taking it easy       

Dawn - that what i'd call a win win situation!! really hope you dont need FET, but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do   

Hi Sam, Yvonne and everyone else     

George x x 

PS no more DRing for me, im on the HRT pills now     next scan a week on Saturday...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Sarah    

George, when will you have ET?    

Dawnf, keeping everything crossed this is the month for you and you don't need FET  

Hope everyone else OK

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

hello my lovelies

How is everybody today? 

Thanks girls for all your well wishes.

Oh I forgot to mention the drive through Embryo Transfer I thought was actually better than having to hang around in the rooms upstairs and it meant that we could get straight home and get me horizontal, so all in all a much better experience than I was expecting. 

Dawn - It's a bu*8er, my PC went down at home just when I needed it most...boooo!!! I was dying to get on to tell you all how i'd gone on. Sounds like a plan that you've got and I seriously hope you don't have to have your FET and that TTC naturally works. Sending you a massive   and loads of   

George - hello sweetpea. Yey!! No more down regging and you can finally get moving with FET. Good luck babes   

Sam -   for you and   for Tilly. Are you going to Gullivers World on Sunday? My neighbour is going with her gorgeous son Finn, if you are going you can't miss her, she's called Nicky and her son is 18 months and has a shock of auburn curlyish hair.

Yvonne   for you and   for Luke


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies    How are we all?

Sarah, glad ET went well, hope you're taking it easy and I'm keeping everything crossed for your BFP       When is OTD?

George, you're nearly there - bet you're glad to be off those awful d/r injections  

Dawn, really hope you get your BFP naturally this month so you don't have to thaw out your snowbabies   

Flower, lovely to hear from you and glad to hear you've managed to buy DH out of the house.  You sound so much stronger and it's good to hear  

Hi Sam and Tilly.  We're off to fun4all next Thursday at 10:30 with some ladies from my postnatal group if you fancy joining us?

Well, AF has just left the building, was a bit disappointed she arrived in the first place.  Don't know why, I know it's not likely we'll get a natural bfp   but you can't help hoping can you.....  We've decided if AF shows her face next month that we're going straight on the phone to Care to get going again on another egg share cycle so I have something to look forward to if AF appears again next month.  Sounds a bit mad doesn't it to be looking forward to stabbing yourself in the belly to pump yourself full of hormones but I'm sure you all know what I mean      DH keeps joking it's just an excuse for me so I don't have to go back to work next year     

Hiya to pip, brighteyes and lyzbeth.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Yvonne for the invite but I'm going on Friday morning with some of my post natal group so fon't think I could face 2 days in a row  It was pretty crazy in there the last time I went    Good for you having another go. One of my postnatal group is expecting number 2 in October but she has a huge bump already and just starting to struggle with Izzy who isn't walking yet but you have plenty of friends and family so know you'll be fine  

Sarah not doing Gullivers, would have gone if Tils was a bit older but she's just too young for everything  

Hope everyone is ok


x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girlies

Not got any symptoms so not feeling very confident. I have been on the due date calculator on here and its says that I can test on Saturday so I'm going to I think. The way I figure it is I am going to see Take That on Saturday and if I leave the test until Sunday I'll be totally pre-occupied all night, so I might aswell test on Saturday morning and then if it's not the news we're praying for then at least I'll have a distraction on saturday evening.

My friend went to Gullivers on Sunday and she said there were about 500 babies and that it was a lovely day.

Hope you are all ok. It's very quite on here.

George - how you doing with your injections? When is your next scan?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, STAY POSITIVE     I'm sure testing Saturday will be fine.   

Ahh I bet Gullivers was lovely

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Samper I'm doing my best. I just think that after this many cycles you kind of have an inbuilt defense mode to try and save the devastation....not that it works mind you!! I will probably be feeling positive again tomorrow as I am having one good day and one bad day xxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah - sending you loads of            

I'm off the jabs now, just taking my hrt tabs   ooohhhh the thing we do   next scan is this saturday


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Sarah - stay positive hun!    I'm going to see Take That too on Saturday, I can't wait, even more so that Lady Gaga is supporting them! 

George -   for Saturday.

Hi to Yvonne, Sam, Bright Eyes (how you doing?)and Flowerpot.

Dawn xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Is Lady GAGA supporting them every night? i'm going tomorrow


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yey Lady Gaga!!!! We could hear them sound checking at lunchtime yesterday as I work at Salford Quays...sounded ace!!

Thanks girls, I am trying to be a positive bunny xxxx

George - Let us know what you think of it tomorrow and good luck for Saturday xxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Went to see Take That last night and it wasn't lady gaga as advertised, it was Gary Go and The Script.  The show was absolutely fanbloodytastic, have no voice this morning though and my feet are like melons from all the jumping around  

Sarah, stay positive, no symptoms of either AF or pg is good!!  Good luck for Saturday, I'm keeping everything crossed for you sweetie     

George, good luck for your scan on Saturday.  Are you feeling a bit more human now the d/r has stopped?

Hi Dawn and Sam  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi gang! Been awol as came back off hols to a non-functioning pc again!  Dare not use the one at work as the useage is monitored and don't really want the whole of the IT Dept to know what I am up to!
Lake Garda was fab and I would recommend it. We stayed in a place called Bardilino. A small hotel but spotless clean, lovely staff and good food. Resort was lovely. Lots to potter around in the day and night and lots to see. We never stopped as walked, cycled, ferried and bussed! Went to Venice. Glad went for the day but not somewhere to rush to. Not the romantic city I thought it was.. found it all a bit creepy! 
Did not really resolve anything about tx as DH would not talk about it.. wanted a holiday from it! Have booked the flights to Australia though for the 2/12 - 31/12. I want  to consider delaying FET till we get back as I won't realistically get through it till mid Sept at earliest ( anyone know how many days it takes. All mr L said was that start shutting me down at a day 21?).. so if a BFP then will be going at early days? DH wants to go ahead and I can cancel if I need to ( and he will still go!). I did ring before we went to try to get an appoint to talk about DE.. just so I have the facts to try to talk to DH more about it. They cannot even offer to see me before the end of August! I wanted to see them as it might just help me make my mind up about one last fresh cycle before the FET... would do if DE was a defo no no for me and could not get DH on board.  But this leaves it all a bit late as need to start FET by then.. time at 42.5 not on my side but could not get the woman to see that! Ugh!!!
Anyway enough of my moans... looks like lots going on here!
Yvonne - a brave lady thinking about starting tx again!
George - good luck on Sat and hope that things are going to plan.  Hate the thought of down reg myself.. but we have to do these things. Had natural FET last time so this will be a first for me too when we get going.
Swinny - stay postive! 
Flowerpot - good to hear from you and glad that you are beginning to get things sorted out. It must be really hard.. 
Dawn/ Sam - hi to you both too! 
Anyway, hope that PC will keep going as  I miss my FF! Got the " outlaws" this weekend so will catch up soon
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning lovely ladies

Hope everyone is ok. Thanks for all your positivity messages. I am trying my best to stay positive for tomorrow's result. I have been pretty chilled up until today to be honest, but feeling very nervous today.

Bright Eyes   Glad you had a nice holiday xx

My PC at home is still down so I won't be able to get on until Monday. If one of you wants to PM me their mobile number I can text and let you know how I get on

How sad is the news about Micheal Jackson  

Love and hugs

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Sam & Yvonne - I'll text you both in the morning with what I hope is going to be good news xxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooo enjoy take that, it's a fab show, the best yet I thought.  I want to go again - wish I'd bought more tickets now


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Gilrs,

I have only just read Sarah's post as I don't have internet access at work - they don't trust us with it!

Please can you let me know how she gets on tomorrow.

Many thanks, 


Dawn xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just had a text from Sarah (Swinny) and unfortunately she tested BFN this morning    She says she's okay and was expecting it as she didn't feel different but I'm keeping everything crossed for her that it's maybe a little early to test and that line will appear in a couple of days.  As they say, it ain't over till the fat lady sings.....  Big hugs to Sarah     

Bright eyes, sorry you didn't have much luck talking to DH but glad you had a nice holiday  

Hi Dawn, George, Sam and everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah   oh honey, dont know what to say   hope you holding up ok       

HI everyone else - Mancehster Grils Chat might be meeting for a coffee on Tuesday night - if anyone facies it i'll post the details!

George x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hiya George, I might be able to make it - not sure if I will have the car or not yet and if I do, I will have the munchkin with me if the other girls are okay with that?  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Yvonne - yes!! i'm sure it will be fine - I'll chech the details and post later x x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah -   I am so sorry to hear of your BFN - sending you loads   

Hi to all, 

Dawn xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah I hope Take That and the few glasses or red helped yesterday, you are so brave.  Did you do anither test again today just in case?

I'm having another HSG and going to do another 3 months of clomid (even though I detest the stuff) I really don't want to do another IVF so fingers crossed but if it doesn't work at least I have Tilly and hopefully will be able to change DH's mind about adoption.

Hi everyone else hope you are all Ok and enjoying this lovely weather.

I'm seeing my Irish friend's twins on Thursday, so I can not wait   They are 9 weeks old, 2 girls. I saw their Mum last night and we were saying what a miracle IF tx had been for both of us- there can be happy endings I know it's a hideous emotional rollercoaster but hang in there if you can. Miracles can happen


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam, will you be having the lipiodal tubal flushing?

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawn, my cons won't refer me to Andrew Watson and says that an HSG will have the same affect as the lipiodal tubal flushing, I don't understand enough about the intricacies of the latter to disagree with him. So I'll just see what happens...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Just wanted to say thank you so much for all of your lovely messages and to everybody who text over the weekend. I am still reeling from yet another BFN and not entirely sure what our next move is now. I have to say that I am wondering whether there is something toxic in my system and that’s why my little embies perish when they’re transferred back…who knows??

I kinda of suspected that it hadn’t worked this time as I’d had no symptoms whatsoever. I really thought I was ok on Saturday, I didn't cry and just got on with it. We went to Take That on Saturday night and I had a fair few wines and stayed at my friends, but yesterday it all caught up with me and bit me on the ar*e. As soon as I got home to Paul yesterday morning I just broke down. Think it was a combination of the reality of our situation and the fact that I was tired and hungover from going totally overboard on Saturday night. Spent most of yesterday crying so as you can imagine my eyes are all red and puffy and I look a treat today.

Paul is always so strong too but he admitted to me yesterday that as soon as I went through the door to go to Take That on Saturday he had a good cry. That made me worse then, because my heart broke for him too. I think everybody forgets how much it affects the boys.

I just don't know what to do now. I am thinking that this is just not going to work for us. I'm not sure whether it's immune issues for us or whether my uterus is toxic or what, as even with all of the steroids and blood thinners the embies just don't seem to survive. Might be time for us to consider the DE route as maybe it’s my crappy old eggs??

Dawn - Thanks for the PM, I only just got it this morning so sorry that I didn't text you. Will you do me a favour and PM me some info on tubal flushing?? Thanks hun

S xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah    you poor love. You are sooo brave, they may refer you to George in Notts this time- have you seen him before? My heart breaks for you and Paul, life is so cruel  


George only 3 days until your FET? !!!!     

x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - yes!! this friday.... seems to have crept up on me


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

So so sorry Sarah, Love and Hugs coming your way.  
Bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - the meet up is tonight at the Lead Station on Beech Road in Chorlton if anyone wants to come for a coffee? about 7ish


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Well I re-tested yesterday as it was OTD and still BFN. I had a bit of a meltdown day yesterday I ended up in tears at work twice and I just felt wretched all day long. I was really proud of myself on Saturday as I handled it pretty well and thought I was taking it in my stride. It all came home to roost though yesterday, I think it was a combination of the finality again of it all being over for this cycle with the call to Care to confirm results and the fact that my AF was arriving too. Had the AF from hell last night and this morning but feeling a bit better this afty.

God only knows what’s next for us. We have our follow up on the 28th so I’m not even going to think about it until then. I just need some time out now.

Dawn - Thanks for your PM. I had a little loook on the internet and it was really interesting. Does Dr Andrew Watson practice from Tameside hospital? I have booked a doctors appointment for next Tuesday and I am going to try and get a referral. 

Bright Eyes - Thanks hun  

Sam - Did you request a referral for tubal flushing?

George - I am routing for you with your FET my lovely    I know I keep saying this but I would love to meet up. Just wasn't up for it last night. We were in the Lead Station on Saturday evening for tea before Take That. I lurvvveee their baker chips xx

Yvonne  

Off to the Isle of Wight tomorrow for 4 days and I have never needed to get away more.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah  . Couldn't get referred to Andrew Watson just having another HSG instead- TBH not holding out much hope but another IVF really would be a last resort, now I hae Tilly feel I would be pushing my luck to get another BFP and just can't face the heart ache of BFN's or m/c's. You are SO brave Sarah


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah   have a wonderful break   it would be lovely to meet, maybe next time - we're thinking of going to Croma for a meal, i'll keep everyone posted!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow George


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sarah - Andrew Watson is based at Tameside Hospital - that's where I saw him.  Hope you get referred to him hun.  I hope you enjoy your break too.  Look after yourself  

George -    for tomorrow.

 Sam, Yvonne and Bright Eyes,

Dawn xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hope all has gone well today George and you are now PUPO, keep us posted.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the good wishes - i've now got 2 6 cell embies hopefully sunggling in  

George x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news George


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

George - congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

George, fantastic news on being PUPO.  Sending you  

Dawn xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, keeping everything crossed for you sweetie   

Sarah, how are you doing hun?  

Hi Dawn, Sam and everyone else xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all, how is everyone?

Sorry, I've come for a rant before I explode!!  I agreed to have SS this evening 7-9 (DH at work so considering SS's normal behaviour I think I was quite generous to agree to have him on my own while trying to look after Luke as well).  His mum dropped him off at 7:20 - just left him at the door and drove off before I'd even answered it - with a message for me to say she'd be a couple of hours.  When DH first asked if I'd have him the other day I said fine as long as it wasn't later than 9 because I'd be going to bed after I'd put Luke to bed and tidied up.  She hadn't given him any tea and I haven't been shopping yet so had to send him over the road to the corner shop to get a pot noodle - really nutritious, not    Come 10pm, no sign of her, SS falling asleep on the sofa..... 10:20 she phones asking if he's asleep yet, I say no so she says she's on her way to pick him up.  At this point, I couldn't hold my tongue (after nearly 8 years of doing so - must be hormones   ) and said to her, very politely but in a tone that made it clear I wasn't best pleased, yes if you could please as I'm waiting to go to bed and you did tell DH 9pm).  At which point she hangs up on me    She arrives 10 minutes later and knocks on the door, smirks at me but doesn't say a word  - not even thank you for taking care of her child, and walks off back to her car.  Poor SS looked at me and shrugged his shoulders so I mouthed at him it was okay, don't worry.

This woman is a couple of years older than me so 33/34ish - how immature can you get?!  I am absolutely furious!!!!  Fair enough, we don't have SS as often as we used to because of DH's new job but we still have him a couple of times after school for tea most weeks until about 7:30pm and whenever we can at the weekend but with it being wedding season and DH being in the hotel trade, that's probably once or twice a month but DH also phones him for a chat 2/3 times a week.

If the stupid woman had said at the time of asking that it was going to be until about 10:30, I would have said for him to stay over and I'd drop him off home in the morning.  At least then he could have gone to bed at 9:30 and I could have gone to bed not long after.  And now I feel awful for DH because I know he's going to get a load of abuse from her over the phone tomorrow but I just couldn't not say anything as she's always doing this - even as recently as Wednesday, DH took SS home at normal time and had to sit around in the car for an hour waiting because she'd cleared off to the pub and "lost track of time".  Why can't she just be courteous like everyone else and at least let people know?!?!?

Sorry bout that girls, I just had to let off steam otherwise I'll never get to sleep.  Although it's probably going to be another hour before I calm down enough to go to bed!

Sorry for the rant again.....  

Night night xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yvonne   sounds like you've had a bad night, poor SS, it sounds like DH is doing as much as possible and she needs to learn how to tell the time


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Beachgirl - I've calmed down a bit now    She's always been like this and I've always bit my tongue but it's a lot more difficult to do so now I have Luke and have my own routines when DH is working from lunchtime til silly o'clock in the morning running weddings and I have to get to bed early when it's just me looking after Luke all day/eve on my own at the weekends otherwise I'm a zombie the next day..... not that I'm complaining about doing the lions share, wouldn't have it any other way, just wish she'd realise I was actually doing her a favour instead of acting like a 5 year old who's been told off!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne   buy her a watch and a book on telling the time to go with it


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha, I might do that George    Thankfully she didn't kick off at DH but she phoned him up asking why I was funny with her    How you doing chick?  Are those little snowbabies snuggling in nice and tight?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I really hope so, the next 2 weeks are going to feel like forever.... how is Luke doing?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know what you mean - the waiting is the worst bit isn't it?  Keep up the PMA though    I really believe in PMA for lots of things like TTC and people who get seriously ill etc. I think it makes a world of difference if you can stay positive.  Although I know how hard it is to do that sometimes, especially when you've been trying for so long.  I remember it so well from when we were TTC naturally before we found out we had issues and the tears of frustration and disappointment every month.  Have you got plenty happening to keep your mind off things?  When's OTD?

Luke is doing great, he's a very happy chappy most of the time not like some of the grumpy babies in my postnatal group.  He's growing so quickly though and getting more confident and independant by the day   which is great really, just sad that he's not going to be mummy's boy for very long      If AF arrives in 2 weeks (which I'm sure she will and we won't be that lucky) we're going to phone Care and get going again.  I've even persuaded DH to freeze some of his swimmers in case in a couple of years we decide to try for a third addition    I think he thinks I've gone a bit bonkers though    Did the man not realise I was mad when he married me


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199245.msg3133620#msg3133620


----------

